# קרדיטים נוקי ובייב 28.12.2011



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

קרדיטים נוקי ובייב 28.12.2011


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו נוקי ובייב, אני בת 32 עוד כמה דקות (במרץ...) ולבייב מלאו 31 כמה ימים לאחר החתונה. (אגב, אני בכוונה רושמת כאן את הכינויים שלנו ולא את השמות האמיתיים. מי שצפה/יצפה בטיזר או בהזמנה ידע את שמותינו, אני פשוט לא רוצה שחיפוש בפורומים יקשר בין השמות שלנו לשם המשתמש שלי). עלינו: בייב דוקטורנט למיקרוביולוגיה ויש לו סימפתיה (בלתי מוסברת מבחינתי) לחיידקים ואמבות ואני עובדת בחטיבת הסחר ומכירות של חברת תרופות גדולה כסוג של הנדסאית תעשייה וניהול, שיטות ותהליכים בתחום של ממשק בין סחר, מכירות ולוגיסטיקה. אני קיבוצניקית במקור מהדרום הרחוק, אבל גרה, עובדת ולומדת בעיר מאז גיל 21. בייב עירוני מילדות, גדל בעיר האורות - פתח תקווה, ועבר לגור בדירה שבה שנינו חיים היום מתישהו בזמן הלימודים לתואר ראשון. אני אנגלופילית (בעצם, יורופילית) ואוהבת נוף ירוק וכפרי, בייב אוהב את הנוף המדברי ולא יכול להיפרד מהעיר. הפיתרון הוא שנמצא בית שצד אחד שלו פונה למרחבים פתוחים וצידו השני לעיר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני מאוד נמשכת לאמנות ועיצוב למרות שהקשר בין זה לבין תחום העיסוק שלי קלוש עד לא קיים (אם כי למצוא פתרונות תהליכיים בחלק מהמקרים זו אמנות לשמה!). בעבר הייתי מציירת קצת, עושה כל מיני פרויקטים אמנותיים, אבל בצורה מאוד רנדומלית. כל ההתעסקות עם החתונה מאוד העצימה והדגישה עבורי את אהבה לאסתטיקה ועיצוב, ומכיוון שקיבלתי פידבקים מאוד טובים מחלק מהספקים שעבודתם קשורה לעיצוב (טבעות, עיצוב אירועים, עיצוב שמלה) עכשיו יש לי קצת יותר דרייב לעסוק ולפתח את הצד הזה. בייב הוא חנון אמיתי, האדם הכי חכם שאני מכירה, וגם הכי טוב לב (אז מה אם אני משוחדת?) הוא אוהב משחקי מחשב, ולחקור ולשאול, מוכשר ברישום ובאופן כללי בעל ידי זהב. אה, וכמובן, הוא מכור לקולה...(עוד על זה, בהמשך). אני מתנצלת מראש, הקרדיטים שלי הולכים להיות חפירה רצינית, ארוכים ומאוד מפורטים. יש שאומרים שאני "חפרנית בלתי נלאית". אני נוטה להסכים עמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אבל חשוב היה לי לפרט ולדייק ככל האפשר, ולא הצלחתי ממש לקצץ... אז תכינו לכם כוס קפה (תצטרכו את הקפאין)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואלי איזה נשנוש (תצטרכו את האנרגיה)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ויאללה, נתחיל? (אני לא אעלב אם לא תקראו הכל!) בתמונה אנחנו בהופעה של יהודית רביץ בחוף הצוק בלילה לבן לפני 2 וחצי.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הטיזר 
שכחתי לשים שוב את הטיזר, אז הנה הוא עוד על הוידאו בהמשך.


----------



## Natalila (11/2/12)

אמרת להכין קפה ונשנושים 
אבל שכחת להגיד להכין גם טישו... וואי ממש התרגשתי איזה יופי של טיזר.. אני בוכה כמו ילדה קטנה. אתם נראית זוג מקסים ואוהב ואני מאחלת לכם המשך חיי שיתוף ואהבה


----------



## הילהוגיל (12/2/12)

איזה חמוד! 
לגמרי להכין את הטישו! מקסים מקסים מקסים


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

כמה הגיגים לשלב זה 
א. צדקתי, אני יותר זקנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ב. מאד מזדהה עם מה שכתבת לגבי עיצוב ואסתטיקה, גם אני שוקלת פניה לכיוון בימים אלה ממש (קרי, כבר כמעט שנה מאז החתונה) ג. חפרנים בלתי נלאים זה הכי כיף (takes one to know one) ד. אפשר להיות חברה שלך?


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

א. זה הכל בראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ב. חכי לי שנתיים ואנחנו פותחות ביחד משהו שקשור לעיצוב בארה"ב הברית! ג. indeed ד. לא, את! (ובהסתכנות שאני נשמעת קצת הרבה lame, אני לא מאמינה למקרא עיניי! arapax אלילת העיצוב,האפייה, הבישול והארטס &קראפטס רוצה להיות חברה שלי? אני תיכף מתחילה לבכות פה מרוב התרגשות!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

מחכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בינתיים שולחת לך


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

איך הכרנו? 
אני ובייב התגוררנו באותו הרחוב (ליד אונ' ת"א) במרחק של 3 כניסות האחד מהשנייה במשך קרוב לשנה וחצי. בשלב מסוים הייתי צריכה לעזוב את הדירה שבה התגוררתי וחיפשתי בנרות לעבור לדירת שותפים באותו הרחוב, וכך הכרנו למעשה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני מצרפת לינק מהפורום לסיפור איך הפכנו משותפים לדירה לשותפים לחיים





.


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (12/2/12)

ואי ממש מרגש!! 
אני יושבת בבית עם מרק אפונה (מצטערת, קפה זה רק אחרי אחרי ארוחת צהריים) ונשנקתי מהתרגשות!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הצעת נישואים + טבעות אירוסין 
גם במקרה הזה כבר כתבתי באריכות את סיפור הצעת הנישואים בפורום ולכן אני שוב מצרפת לינק, ובלינק גם תמונות של טבעות האירוסין.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הלינק  הצעת נישואים


----------



## Bobbachka (11/2/12)

וואו! 
איך פספסתי את הסיפור הזה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עשה לי צמרמורת!


----------



## IMphoenix (11/2/12)

מדהים! 
אתם כל כך מתוקים, אין לתאר!  זו הצעת הנישואין הכי מרגשת ששמעתי...


----------



## FalseAngel (11/2/12)

אוי בייב! 
אני עדיין דומעת מהטיזר (כן, למרות שראיתי אותו כבר בעבר..) ועכשיו גם סיפור ההצעה... אתם מקסימים ואני מחכה להמשך הקרדיטים בקוצר רוח..


----------



## lady midnight1 (13/2/12)

מדהים! האם XY אכן היו בחתונה??


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

בטח שהיו! 
הם מאוד התרגשו לקבל את ההזמנה! היה כיף כל כך שהם באו!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הכנות וארגון- המדריך למתחתן/ת בפאניקה- בערך|ח 
טוב, לאחר שהודענו למשפחה הקרובה ולחברים מיד ניגשנו לתכנון החתונה, מכמה סיבות והעיקרית שבהן היא שיש לנו הרבה חברים שגרים ולומדים בחו"ל ורצינו לתת להם תאריך לחתונה כמה שיותר זמן מראש כדי להקל עליהם את כל ההתאגנות הלוגיסטית והכלכלית. קבענו שנחפש מקום לשבוע האחרון של שנת 2011, אז כולם בחופשת כריסמס וכך לא יצטרכו לוותר על ימי עבודה/לימודים. סיבה נוספת לכך שרצינו לסגור מוקדם לתאריך רחוק היא שאני לחוצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כלומר, בניגוד לכל פרוייקט אחר בחיי במקרה של החתונה לא רציתי הפעם להגיע לרגע האחרון עם הלשון בחוץ כשיש דברים שעוד צריך לארגן והכל צריך להיעשות תחת לחץ. רציתי שיהיה זמן לכל דבר ושלא אלחץ. אבל רצונות לחוד ומציאות לחוד. בסופו של דבר אין להימלט מהלחץ של החודש האחרון, ובגלל שנכנסנו לאיזושהי שאננות בשלב מסוים, בכל זאת יצא שגררנו דברים עד הרגע הממש אחרון. מבחינת כמות האנשים, במקור רצינו חתונה קטנה מ- 200 איש, יותר לכיוון ה- 150, אבל שיחה אחת עם ההורים הבהירה שזה לא מציאותי. בדיעבד, יכול להיות שאם היינו מתעקשים יותר אז אולי כן היה ניתן, אבל מכיוון שההורים מימנו חלק נכבד מהחתונה, העדפנו במקום הזה לא להתעקש. מספר המוזמנים על הנייר היה מעל 350 אבל ידענו שאין סיכוי שיותר מ- 300 יגיעו בפועל, ולכן חיפשנו מקום שיכיל בנוחות לפחות 200-280 איש. לגבי המקום, ידענו מה אנחנו רוצים ובעיקר מה לא מבחינת מקום לאירוע (אגיע לזה כשאכתוב על המקום). אבל לא היה לנו שום מושג קלוש לגבי עלויות. אם מישהו היה אומר לי לפני שנה שמנה ממוצעת היא לפחות 250 ₪ לאדם הייתי מתפוצצת מצחוק עצבני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשגילינו שמה שאנחנו רוצים ואוהבים מתקרב ואף עובר את ה-350 ₪ לאדם פשוט התחשק לי לבכות (לא רק התחשק, גם מימשתי את זכותי לבכות). נשים רגע בצד את העזרה של ההורים, מי בכלל יכול לחשוב על להוציא כאלה סכומים? מה נאמר, הייתי בפאניקה. בהתחלה גם לא הכרתי את הפורום, ולא היה לי מושג ירוק איך לגשת לנושא הזה של תכנון כלכלי של חתונה, בחיים לא עבדתי לפני כן עם "ספקים" ולא הוצאתי עשרות אלפי שקלים. לא על ערב אחד ולא בכלל... אבל, בסופו של דבר התעשתי ועשיתי תחקיר עומק של עלויות צפויות, והגענו לסוג של תקציב מסגרת. אמנם עדיין הסכומים היו גבוהים בהרבה ממה שהייתי רוצה לשלם, אבל תכנון התקציב הסתבר כמאוד יעיל. עשיתי הערכת יתר כמעט לכל הסעיפים מתוך ידיעה שאני הולכת לעשות הכל כדי להוציא פחות ממה שתוקצב. בסופו של דבר בסעיף אחד בלבד חרגנו מהסכום המוקצב וזה היה סעיף הצילום, שעבורי היה אקוטי והרגשתי שאני לא מוכנה להתפשר על אנשי המקצוע שאני רוצה, ואני מוכנה לחרוג מהתקציב עבור הסכומים שהם ביקשו. אני יכולה להגיד שמבחינה כלכלית עד הרגע האחרון היה לי מאוד קשה לעכל את גודל ההוצאה, אמנם לא התחרטתי על הספקים שבחרתי אבל בהחלט התחבטתי בשאלה האם כל ההוצאה הזו שווה עבור ערב אחד. דאגתי שמא לא עשיתי מספיק סקר שוק, לא הייתי פתוחה לראות מספיק מקומות, שאני פלצנית ואולי קופצת מעל הפופיק שלי (עם המתנות של ההורים לא היינו נכנסים לחובות בכל מקרה, אבל המחשבה היא שעדיף לנצל את מתנות ההורים לחיסכון, קניית אוטו, לרכוש ריהוט/אביזרי חשמל קצת יותר חדישים ואולי אף לחסוך לדירה- אם כי זה אפילו לא עשירית ממה שנחוץ לקניית דירה כיום). בסופו של דבר, עם כל הדאגות והרצון לא לקפוץ מעל הפופיק, גם אנחנו עשינו "חתונה כמו כולם". מכיוון שאחוז ניכר מהוצאות החתונה הלך על מקום האירוע (שהוא הדבר הראשון שסגרנו), ידענו שבכל שאר הסעיפים (למעט צילום כאמור) נחסוך ונתקצב בסכום נמוך יותר. וכך עשינו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ההמלצות הכי טובות שאני יכולה לתת בנושא תכנון החתונה הוא לנהל את כל התחום הכלכלי ע"ג אקסל מסודר ומפורט ככל האפשר, להקציב סכום כסף (שנגזר מכמות המוזמנים וגובה המתנה הממוצעת או קצת פחות, ולעדכן כל נתון במקום המיועד לו. כך תשמרו את היד על הדופק ותוכלו לעשות "העברות" בין מרכזי ההוצאות במידה ובאחד הוצאתם יותר מהמתוכנן ובאחר פחות ממה שהוקצב. המלצה שנייה היא לעשות תחקירים והשוואות באינטרנט על כל סעיף וספק. כל ספק שתבחרו כמעט, מציג את מרכולתו באינטרנט וייתן לכם עלות צפויה בטלפון וכך תחסכו לכם זמן וכסף רב בללכת ולהיפגש עם ספקים שונים. בשני תחומים בלבד פגשנו יותר מספק אחד – האולם (4 אולמות) והשמלה (3 מקומות + סיבוב מקדים בדיזינגוף).


----------



## המרחפת (11/2/12)

מאד מזדהה, 
ונמצאים במקום הזה בדיוק כשאנחנו מתלבטים בבחירת קייטרינג (שהוא הסעיף הגדול ביותר כרגע). זה נשמע ממש כאילו אני כתבתי את ההודעה הזו....


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מסיבת רווקות - ערב של בכי מרוב צחוק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ארגון מסיבת הרווקות שלי הוטל על החברה הכי טובה שלי, שאני ארגנתי את מסיבת הרווקות שלה 3 שנים קודם. אחותי הצעירה סייעה לה. נתתי להן רשימה של בנות והנחיות מפורשות שלא להוציא על המסיבה הזו כסף מעבר למינימום הנחוץ. את המסיבה עצמה עשינו אצלי בבית ביום שישי שלפני החתונה (החתונה היתה ביום רביעי), היינו 15 בנות אם אני לא טועה, היתה המון שתייה, אוכל וכיבוד שהביאו הבנות, ואמא של בייב הכינה את עוגיות הטחינה ההורסות שלה ומוס שוקולד אלוהי, שגרף תשואות. היו משחקי חברה והיכרות (כל חברה הביאה חפץ/דבר שמאפיין אותי או את ההיכרות שלנו) שגררו אינספור צחוקים, ושאלון שאחותי הכינה ובייב ענה לו בטלפון (תוך עבודה במעבדה), ואני הייתי צריכה לענות עליו גם. על כל תשובה לא זהה הייתי צריכה לשתות. עם או בלי קשר, בסוף הערב היינו הפוכות לגמרי. היה כיף כל כך! אני עובדת בחברה שמפיצה את דורקס ועוד מוצרי קוסמטיקה שונים, לכן דאגתי להביא כמות נכבדה של דוגמאות מכל מיני סוגים ומוצרים, ואחותי סידרה "בופה" של goodies וכל אחת לקחה כמה שרצתה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מסיבת רווקות היא גם הזדמנות טובה של בנות וחברות של הכלה שבמקרים רבים לא מכירות אחת את השנייה ומגיעות מתקופות ושלבים שונים בחיים, להכיר אחת את השנייה, להפשיר את הקרח ובחתונה כבר לא להיות נבוכות לרקוד ולהשתגע האחת עם השנייה! בתמונה קולאג' קטן מהאירוע רואים אותי בעיקר בוכה מרוב צחוק) ונעלי הבית המקסימות שקנתה לי גיסתי המתוקה בניו יורק (חלק מסט מגניב של פדיקור).


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הבופה


----------



## אושרת331 (12/2/12)

יפה מאוד! 
כל הכבוד שלקחת שליטה. נתקלתי כבר בכל כך הרבה מסיבות רווקות שהוציאו סכומים גדולים על מסיבת הרווקות לדעתי זה ממש מיותר כי כמו שאת הוכחת ניתן ורצוי לערוך מסיבת רווקות מיוחדת וזכירה גם בלי להיכנס להוצאות מיותר. נ.ב - חולה על עוגיות טחינה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

הזמנות 
נושא ההזמנות היה די אישיו מבחינתי (טוב, כל דבר שקשור בחתונה היה אישיו...) מצד אחד לא רצינו הזמנה מקושקשת שנראית ומרגישה זולה, מצד שני, גם לא ממש רצינו להוציא על ההזמנות הרבה כסף. היה לנו חשוב שההזמנות יהיו מאוד אישיות וישקפו אותנו. היו כמה רעיונות (צלליות של הפרופיל שלנו, מגזרות נייר של הצלליות שלנו בסגנון ויקטוריאני ועוד). אבל, כל הרעיונות שהעלנו הצריכו כל מיני פרוצדרות שלא היה לנו זמן לבצע. בסוף החלטנו שנצייר את ההזמנה. הרעיון הזה לא זר לי כי בעבר הייתי מכינה לחברים כרטיסי ברכה מצויירים בצבעי מים ליומולדת. אבל זה היה לפני שנים רבות (כאמור, כל נושא האמנות אצלי הוזנח קשות). בייב ראה חלק מהתמונות שציירתי ושכנע שאין יותר טוב מזה. ישבנו כמה ימים על תכנון סקיצה ועל למצוא את הדרך הטובה להביע איזשהו סוג של רגש, כמיהה אם תרצו בציור ואז ניגשנו לביצוע. בייב ואני ביחד ציירנו את הסקיצה בעיפרון ואני צבעתי בצבעי מים. לאחר מכן סרקנו את התמונה ותיקנו כל מיני דברים קטנים בפוטושופ, מצאנו נוסח שיעבוד עבורנו ושלחנו את הקבצים לפרי פרינט בחולון, שעבדו מהר מאוד, למחרת אני חושבת כבר באנו לראות את הדוגמאות ולאחר שאישרנו את הדוגמה הדפיסו לנו 250 הזמנות במקום. היינו יכולים להסתפק גם בבערך 200 הזמנות, אבל להזמנות שנותרו השתמשנו כסוג של כריסמס קארד לחברים מחו"ל שלא יכלו להגיע. אני מעלה את ההזמנה הסרוקה שהודפסה על נייר ממוחזר, כדי שתראו שגם סוג הנייר והמרקם שלו מאוד תורמים ל"אווירה" של ההזמנה. ההזמנה היתה הצלחה גדולה, קיבלנו עליה המון מחמאות ואפילו הגדיל לעשות אחד האורחים שרשם על גבי הצ'ק שזו היתה ההזמנה הכי יפה שראה בחייו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## shira3121 (11/2/12)

ההזמנה מקסימה


----------



## lanit (19/2/12)

הזמנה מהממת! 
וואו, את עושה במקרה גם ייעוץ להזמנות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ההזמנה כ"כ יפה, ואני מרגישה שהיא מעבירה היטב את המקום שבו אתם נמצאים- בתחילת דרככם במשותפת, עם אהבה גדולה.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (11/2/12)

איזה כיף כמה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

פתקי תודה 
טוב, כבר בטח הבנתם שאנחנו די נוטים לעשות הכל ברגע האחרון... משום מה לא חשבנו בכלל על נושא של פתקי תודה לאורחים, זה די פרח מזיכרוננו, אולי בגלל שהכוונה היתה לתת מתנות לאורחים (עציצי תבלין) ורק בשבוע של החתונה נושא המתנות ירד מהפרק. בכל אופן, רק כ-3 שבועות אחרי החתונה התפנינו להכין את פתקי התודה. אחי המאומץ הציע שעכשיו אחרי החתונה נמקם את הזוג מההזמנה (אנחנו...) בתוך הבית, שנשקף את המהות של נישואינו בפתק התודה, ואכן כך עשינו. ציירנו את הזוג (הפרופילים הם באמת שלנו! השתמשנו בתמונות פרופיל שלנו ובעזרתה האדיבה של פוטושופ וידי הזהב של בייב, הכנו קווי מתאר של הפנים שלנו ואח"כ ציירתי עם צבעי מים בתוך קווי המתאר את תווי הפנים) ושתלנו אותם בתוך חדר עם חלון שמשקיף על הנוף שניבט מההזמנה – כלומר עכשיו הם (אנחנו) בתוך הבית שבהזמנה.


----------



## lanit (19/2/12)

אוי, זה כ"כ יפה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

טיפוח ויופי 
נתחיל *בציפורניים*. אז המצב הוא שביומיום אין לי ציפורניים כמעט. אני לא מצליחה לגדל בלי שהם ישברו או יסדקו ולכן די וויתרתי על הרעיון של לגדל בעצמי, ותיארתי לעצמי שיום לפני אעשה בנייה או משהו כזה. ואז קראתי כאן בפורום על ההמצאה הגאונית - ג'ל! קניתי איזה קופון של מניקור וג'ל בשביל ההתנסות, וראיתי כי טוב. כלומר עם הג'ל הצלחתי לגדל ציפורניים על אף שמי שהניחה לי אותו עשתה עבודה די רשלנית ואחרי שבוע וחצי הג'ל התקלף מעצמו. בהמשך ראיתי שדניאל (ואורן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) כתבה כי הג'ליסטית שלה מאריכה ציפורניים עם פיסות משי וג'ל, וזה ליטראלי הציל את הציפורניים שלי שכבר נראו כמו עוגת שכבות מרוב פיצולים. גם כאן, חיכיתי לרגע האחרון, ורק יום לפני החתונה הייתי אצל נאווה הג'ליסטית שהאריכה לי ציפורניים. הסיבה שחיכיתי ממש עד לרגע האחרון היא שאני באמת נזק אמיתי בכל מה שקשור לידיים והציפורניים וחששתי שבזמן בין הטיפול ועד החתונה אני אשבור, אעקם או משהו כזה, את אחת מהציפורניים.  נאווה היתה מאוד מקצועית ונעימה, ובעלה סופר מקסים ואני ממליצה על שניהם בכל פה. הציפורניים המוארכות נראו טבעיות לגמרי והחזיקו מעמד 3 שבועות! מה שכן, אם אתן לא נזק כמוני מומלץ להתחיל עם הג'ל לפחות מחזור ג'ל אחד קודם לחתונה (נגיד 3 שבועות וקצת) או אפילו שני מחזורים, כדי לתת לציפורניים זמן לצמוח ולא להזדקק להארכות, ולקחת בחשבון שאם עושים הארכות זה מאריך מאוד את זמן הטיפול (אני חשבתי שיקח שעה וחצי, בסוף זה לקח 3 שעות שהיו מאוד יקרות בערב שלפני החתונה). *גבות * את עיצוב הגבות באופן כללי אני עושה בעצמי, אבל יש לי נטייה לתלוש יותר מדי ולהישאר עם גבות דקות מדי, לכן בחודשים שלפני גידלתי את גבותי עד שהפכו לגבינים של ממש (לא באמת, אבל כולכן בטח מכירות את ההרגשה של ללכת עם גבות פרועות פרא). יעל דרוקמן שאיפרה אותי המליצה לי בפגישת היעוץ שלנו על איילת פרי סינוואני שהיא מאפרת וגבנית מוכשרת. הכלתי לאיילת ביום שישי של מסיבת הרווקות והיא עיצבה וסידרה לי את הגבות בחוט למופת. יצאתי מאוד מרוצה ואחזור אליה בשנית (הגיע הזמן, שוב יש לי גבות של יצחק שמיר...) *שעוות והסרת שיער* אני עושה הסרת שיער מסוג  IPL כבר כמה חודשים, אבל למען החתונה לא רציתי להסתפק בזה ולכן הלכתי כמה ימים לפני החתונה לעשות אובראול כללי (לא בפנים!!!) ביורו נייל שיושבים באבן גבירול. היה מהיר ויעיל (למרות שהרבה מה להוריד לא היה בגלל הטיפול ב- IPL) וגם לא כואב במיוחד. השעוונית (איך קוראים למי שעושה שעווה??) חיטאה כל איזור לאחר המריטה, שזה מאוד חשוב. אני לא יודעת אם הם נחשבים זולים או לא במקרה הספציפי הזה לא עשיתי יותר מדי השוואות, פשוט קיבלתי המלצה עליהם והלכתי עליה די בקלות כי מדובר במשהו חד פעמי מבחינתי. מבחינת ניקיון, זריזות וביצוע- אני מאוד ממליצה. *קוסמטיקאית * המקרה של הקוסמטיקאית הוא בעייתי. אני מכירה את הקוסמטיקאית שלי כבר שנים, היא מעולה ומקצועית מאוד, ותמיד גם מאוד מפנקת ולכן מבחינתי גם היתה מאוד מומלצת. לפני החתונה סגרתי איתה שנעשה שני טיפולים, האחד היה בערך חודש לפני החתונה שממנו יצאתי עם עור כמו של ילדה בת 16 בלי חצ'קונים. נקי, מוצק וזוהר. גם שבועות אח"כ קיבלתי מחמאות על כמה טוב נראה העור שלי. הטיפול השני היה אמור להיות יום לפני החתונה ודיברנו על טיפול שבעצם יגרום לעור להיות זוהר ושיתפוס טוב את האיפור. אני לא יודעת מה קרה בדרך, אבל בפירוש היה ביננו איזשהו חוסר הבנה והיא עשתה לי טיפול מאוד אינטנסיבי, פילינג כלשהו. יצאתי ממנה כשעור קצת מגורה אבל עם הבטחה שאם אקפיד לשים הרבה לחות למחרת העור יהיה במיטבו. ובכן, הוא לא היה. קמתי ביום החתונה עם עור אדום, יבש ומגורה, וממש מודאגת מכך כיוון שגם אני קראתי את האזהרות החוזרות והנשנות של המאפרות בפורום שלא לעשות פילינג או טיפולים דרסטיים בשבוע לפני החתונה כי העור החדש לא יתפוס טוב את האיפור (וזה מעבר לעובדה שהוא פשוט היה אדום ומגורה). הסוף טוב- אתן תראו בעצמכן בהמשך, יעל התגברה על המכשול הזה בצורה מעוררת הערכה, ומי שלא ראה אותי לפני האיפור לא ידע איך בלעדיו אני נראית כמו שד אדום. קשה לי להמליץ הקוסמטיקאית, אפילו אם במשך שנים לפני כן היא היתה סופר מקצועית ומעולה. היא לא היתה צריכה לעשות כזה טיפול על דעת עצמה יום לפני חתונה בשום אופן (יכול להיות שבכל יום אחר הטיפול שעשתה לי בכלל לא היה גורם לכאלו תופעות, אבל ביחד עם הסטרס והעייפות בימים שלפני החתונה, התגובה של העור והגוף היתה קשה יותר). המסקנה שלי היא שתמיד צריך לברר בדיוק מה הולכים לעשות לכן, ולהדגיש רגישויות או דברים מיוחדים אחרים שיכולים להשפיע על תוצאות הטיפול, ולא לחשוש לומר שמשהו לא נראה לכן. אתן מכירות את עצמכן יותר טוב מכל בעל מקצוע אחר.


----------



## אוריונת של הבית (11/2/12)

המלצה על הג'ליסטית.. 
אשמח לפרטים עליה אני מחפשת מישהי טובה לג'ל לפני החתונה.. והקרדיטים שלך כ"כ מפורטים שזה כייף לקרוא אותם!! המון מזל טוב,


----------



## FalseAngel (11/2/12)

קוראים לה נאווה, היא מקסימה 
יושבת בפינת בן יהודה ופרישמן... אם תרצי טלפון אפשר בפרטי וגם אני אחת מהלקוחות שלה..


----------



## bluestvixen (11/2/12)

אישה, כשאת הולכת שוב לאיילת אנו חייבות להפגש 
אני גם הייתי מסדרת אצלה ולאחרונה התעצלתי ללכת אליה ואני מסדרת לבד. היא נהדרת, ללא ספק!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

אה... אני גברת, לא אישה!


----------



## Pixelss (13/2/12)

זאת לא גברת זה.... 
סורי הייתי חייבת, לא יכולה לשמוע/לקרוא את המילה גברת ולא לחשוב על שלום חנוך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

שמחה שהיית מרוצה מנאווה! 
האמת שגם לי היו ציפורניים מושלמות לחתונה בזכותה. ואגב, אני התחלתי להאריך עם ג'ל כמה חודשים לפני ולקראת הסוף התחלתי להזניח ולא באתי אליה וכמובן - הצלחתי לשבור ציפורניים - אז גם לי היא האריכה עם פיסות משי ויצא ממש ממש טבעי.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

עיצוב שיער - רואי דניאל 
מעצב השיער שלי היה רואי דניאל. ראיתי עבודות שלו כאן בפורום, והיה נראה לי שהוא ידע לעשות מה שאני רוצה, הכוונה היתה לתסרוקת "אסוף מרושל". כשהסתבר לי שהוא ויעל דרוקמן עובדים ביחד די נשמתי לרווחה כי זה פשוט פטר ממני את הצורך לחפש עוד בעל מקצוע בתחום שאין לי שום מושג לגביו (הרעיון שלי לתסרוקת הוא לעשות קוקו...). הייתי אצל רואי למין פגישת נסיון קצרה שבה תוך 10-20 דקות הוא סידר לי את השיער כ"כ יפה שביקשתי ממנו להשאיר את השיער כפי שסידר ויצאנו לאכול במסעדה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רואי דווקא קצת התנגד ואמר שזה לא מושלם ושעבד רק כדי להראות איך באופן כללי השיער יעמוד, אבל מבחינתי זה כבר היה משגע. כמובן, בייב ישב לצידי בכל הזמן הזה והתעניין במכשירים ובטכניקות של רואי, ופסק ש"התסרוקת" מאוד יפה לי ושרואי נראה ממש מקצוען, ושנראה לו שאני אהיה בידיים מעולות. אז סגרנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ביקרנו שוב אצל רואי ביום שישי שלפני החתונה, אני עשיתי צבע והסתפרתי קצת (השיער שלי ממש ארך לפני כן, הוא לא היה כזה ארוך מגיל 10 בערך) כדי לדרג ולהקליל (להפוך ליותר קליל) את השיער. ביום החתונה הגעתי לסטודיו של רואי בשעה 10:00– הלכתי ברגל את 30 המטר שמפרידים בין ה- G&D לסטודיו שלו – הדבר הראשון שעשיתי היה להראות לו את השמלה ופיסת תחרה מהבד ששימש לתפור את השמלה, ומסרקיה שקניתי באבגד, הוא נתן לסטיב (אחד הספרים מהצוות של רואי) את הפרוייקט להכין את המסרקיה, שהוסיף לה כמה ראשי סיכות כלתיים שיש להם בסטודיו. יצא מהמם!!! בשעה 11 בערך הגיעה גם המלווה האהובה שלי, שדאגה להרגיע, להאכיל ולכך שאשתה מספיק. זה מאוד חשוב! בסופו של דבר ולאחר שאיכשהו התגלגלנו לדבר על אודרי הפבורן, יצא שהתסרוקת שלי לא היתה אסוף מרושל אלא משהו יותר בנוי, מוקפד ואצילי, סטייל אודרי. אני מאוד מרוצה ממה שיצא. התסרוקת הגביהה אותי ויצרה מראה מאורך יותר לצוואר שלי (שכחתי לציין שיש לי תסביך צוואר וסנטר כפול), והרשתי שביחד עם השמלה והאיפור נוצרה הרמוניה כללית במראה שלי. חשוב לי לציין גם, שבשום שלב לא משכו לי בשיער, הכאיבו לי סיכות או נגרמה לי איזושהי אי נוחות, והתסרוקות למעט תלתל סורר אחד (ודווקא אהבתי את זה שהוא סרר) היתה מאוד עמידה והחזיקה עד שפירקתי אותה, למרות שאני (כפי שתראו בתמונות) רקדנית מאוד אקטיבית שלא בוחלת בהנפות ראש ושיער. בתמונות בייב ממתין לי עם כריסטיאן היורקי של רואי שאסיים עם צביעת השיער. כריסטיאן הוא בעצם הסיבה האמיתית לכך שסגרתי עם רואי! איזה כלבון מדהים!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שיער מאחור 
התמונה היא מקבלת הפנים, אני חושבת שבתמונה הזו רואים הכי טוב את כל הונסטרוקציה מאחורה. את שאר התסרוקת תראו בתמונות האיפור וההתארגנות.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/2/12)

שמחה לדעת שהיית מאוד מרוצה.. 
מפריע לי שהיה לך תלתל סורר. באותו היום כמובן שזה לא כל כך קריטי אבל נראה לי שזה היה מציק לי. הוא עשה גם שיער למלוות שלך?


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מאוד מרוצה! 
היה לי תלתל סורר בגלל שצמיד של אחת האורחות נתקע לי בשיער אחרי החופה בשלב החיבוקים, ומשך קצת את אחד התלתלים. מזל שכך אחרת זה היה מאוד כואב! אחרי כן רק במהלך הריקודים שבהם ממש התפרעתי, התלתל סרר קצת יותר, ואני לא יודעת, זה ממש לא הפריע לי, בסה"כ רקדתי וזזתי ונראה לי טבעי מאוד שגם השיער שלי ישתתף בשמחה. הוא לא עשה שיער למלווה שלי, מחוסר זמן (לא סיכמנו על שיער למלווה מראש, ועד ששכנעתי אותה כבר היה מאוחר מדי ביום, בכל מקרה היא רצת רק פן ולא תסרוקת).


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (12/2/12)

הבנתי אותך.. עכשיו זה נשמע אחרת 
אז אולי אני ילך אליו שוב ויגיד לו בידיוק מה אני רוצה ואולי ננסה למצוא משהו שאני יאהב.. תודה לך על העזרה, המון מזל טוב וכמובן שממש כייף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך.. ממש מעניינים ומפורטים שזה לא פחות חשוב..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/2/12)

איזה כיף לראות את הקרדיטים שלך! 
אני קוראת בינתיים בשקיקה. הם מפורטים להפליא וממש כיף לקרוא. כריסטיאן נראה כמו מתוק אמיתי!!! אני משוגעת על יורקשיירים וממש במקרה, כרגע אני עם גרביים עם דוגמאות של יורקשיירים...


----------



## ayala221 (11/2/12)

יששששש!!! אני מיד מתחילה לקרוא 
כל מילה!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

איפור - יעל דרוקמן 
המאפרת שלי היתה יעל דרוקמן, שמגיעות לה כל המחמאות וההמלצות שניתן לתת לבעל מקצוע (ראו סעיף קודם). אני מתאפרת בעיקר לאירועים וליציאות, כמעט ואף פעם לא מתאפרת לעבודה (כי זה מצריך ממני להתעורר 10 דקות קודם, ואני לא אחת שמוותרת על 10 דקות שינה בבוקר או בכל זמן אחר). היו תקופות בחיי שמאוד התעניינתי באיפור ומכיוון שעסקתי טיפונת בצילום הייתי צריכה לאפר את ה"דוגמניות" שלי (חברות). מבחינתי ללכת למאק זה ללכת לגן שעשועים והדבר היחיד שעוצר אותי מלהיות שם בחנות אחת לשבוע זה חשבון הבנק. בכל אופן, אני לא חוששת מאיפור ואוהבת את המראה המאופר עד מאוד. לי הוא מאוד מוסיף.  ומתוך ההבנה הזו פצחתי בחיפוש אחר מאפרת. בעצם, שתי העדפות שלי בנוגע לאיפור היו יעל יעקובי לביא, מאפרת מדהימה שכותבת בלוג מ ה מ ם ואני פשוט מעריצה אותה (וגם בייב מחבב אותה לאור העובדה שהיא הבחורה היחידה – חוץ ממני בערך- שיודעת מה זה בבילון 5, וכתבה פוסט על השראות של איפור ועיצוב מהסדרה הזו- אין, מדהימה!) ובין יעל דרוקמן, שלראשונה נתקלתי בעבודות שלה כאן בפורום ומאוד אהבתי את הפשטות והניקיון, את זה שהאיפור הוא כלי עזר עבור הכלה שתראה יפה וזוהרת, ולא הכוכב עצמו. מבחינת סגנון איפור חשבתי שדרוקמן תתאים לי יותר ולכן פניתי בסופו של דבר אליה. לשמחתי היא היתה פנויה, והציעה לי גם את רואי דניאל לשיער, שבכל מקרה, עוד לפני שידעתי שהם עובדים ביחד, התכוונתי לפנות אליו. אני יודעת שבניגוד למאפרות רבות אחרות יעל לא עושה איפור נסיון אלא מעין פגישת יעוץ שבה מתאמים ציפיות, מה אוהבים, מה לא, רגישויות והעדפות. קצת חששתי שלא לעשות איפור נסיון אבל יעל מאוד הרגיעה אותי וגם בייב שהתלווה אליי לפגישה איתה ועם רואי מאוד התרשם ולכן החלטתי שזה מספיק לי, שאני סומכת עליה ב- 100% וסוגרת איתה. אני לא אומרת שזה נכון לכל אחת, בגדול ברור שעדיף לעשות גם איפור נסיון, אבל אני גם חושבת שיש משהו בגישה שבכל מקרה ביום החתונה רואים דברים אחרת, כמכלול עם השמלה והשיער, וזה משנה את התוכניות שעשיתן לפני כן באיפור הנסיון, מה גם שלפעמים איפור נסיון או עיצוב שיער נסיון יכולים גם להלחיץ (זה יהיה בדיוק אותו דבר? ומה אם זה כבר לא מתאים? וכו וכו'. שוב, זה מאוד אינדיבידואלי לכל אחת. אני במקרה הספציפי הזה הסתדרתי מעולה גם בלי איפור נסיון). ביום החתונה יעל הגיעה בזמן שנקבע, ראתה את השמלה והאביזרים, הזכירה לי מה פחות או יותר סיכמנו בפגישת היעוץ ומשם התקדמנו, האם להדגיש את האיפור יותר או פחות וכו'. הוחלט על גוונים של חום חצילי ועל הוספת ריסים בודדים בצדדים (וואו אין לכן מושג כמה שזה משדרג!) שפתון פשוט עד לא קיים, כדי לא למשוך תשומת לב לפה ולשיניים העקומות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (למעשה זה עיפרון שפתיים ומעליו גלוס) ובעצם התאמה לתסרוקת המוגבהת והמאוד "אודרי הפבורן" שלי . יעל גם היתה צריכה להתמודד עם העור המגורה שלי, ובכיסוי מספק. היא הרגיעה אותי שזה לא נורא ושאפשר להסתיר ושלמרות הכל האיפור לא יהיה שפכטלי, והכל יהיה בסדר. הדבר היחיד שהיא כן אמרה זה בשם פנים ואופן לא לגעת בפנים, לא אני, לא בייב ולא עשרות האורחים שבוודאי ירצו לחבק ולנשק. אני עמדתי דום והצדעתי לפקודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואכן כל מי שהתקרב לי לפני במרחק של פחות מ-20 ס"מ קיבל אזהרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 להתרחק LOL ועם כל האורחים במילא התנשקתי כמו הפולנייה שאני. באוויר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. קיבלתי אין ספור מחמאות על האיפור במהלך החתונה וגם שבועות אחרי כן ואני עצמי לא האמנתי (וכאמור, אני יודעת להתאפר) שאוכל לצאת כל כך יפה, וזוהרת. אני שמחה לבשר שהאיפור החזיק מעמד (עם טאצ'אפים קטנים של ליפגלוס ופודרה לפני החופה) עד השעה 3:00 בבוקר שבה נכנסתי להתקלח, וגם אז היה קשה להסיר חלק מאיפור העיניים. בתמונה, אני ודרוקמן, האישה והתופעה


----------



## NetaSher (11/2/12)

גם אני! גם אני! (בבילון 5) 
עזבי את זה, סטאר טרק הייתה הסדרה האהובה עליי בחטיבת ביניים (אני בגילך). סיקנת אותי לגבי האיפור בהשראת הסדרה... גם אצלנו אנחנו גיקים גאים ולא חוששים להכניס אלמנטים כאלה לחתונה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ממשיכה לקרוא בשקיקה. נטע


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

אצלנו בבית אסור להגיד סטרא טרק בקול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק בבילון! תחפשי בבלוג של יעל, זו רשומה די ישנה, אבל לעבור על הבלוג שלה ולקרוא מה שיש לה לומר ולהציג - זה תענוג צרוף!


----------



## NetaSher (12/2/12)

אנחנו לא לוקחים צדדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסדרה היחידה שאני קנאית עליה היא זינה... אגב בבילון, יש לי ידיד מהעבודה שפעם זרקתי לו הערת בבילון (שהוא כמובן הבין) ואמר לי: "וואו, בבילון 5, עכשיו אני יודע שאת ממש גיקית הארד קור"


----------



## blue skies (13/2/12)

נשבר לי הלב כשמרקוס מת.... 
ולא משנה עבור מה...זה עדין היה רגע מכונן מאוד עצוב...


----------



## pipidi (12/2/12)

אז אולי תרשמו את ההזמנה בקלינגונית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שעשו ברנדט ו"מה שמו" מThe big bang theory.


----------



## NetaSher (12/2/12)

זו אכן נהייתה הסדרה האהובה עלינו לאחרונה 
אבל אנחנו באים יותר מכיוון הפנטזיה מאשר מדע בדיוני, כך שיישולבו נגיעות שייצרו אווירת ימי ביניים \ משחקי הכס \ שר הטבעות. הצעות אגב, יתקבלו בברכה


----------



## pipidi (12/2/12)

גם עלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא כל כך בקטע של משחקי הכס ושר הטבעות... והתמונות שאני רואה בהקשר הן מאד כהות ועגמומיות... מה שבעיני פחות מתאים לנושא. אולי משהו טקסטואלי בעיקרו על רקע וטקסרטורה של קלף... אולי עיטורים שיכולים להתאים לתקופה לקונספט... משום מה עולה לי כנסייה גותית לראש.


----------



## NetaSher (12/2/12)

אנחנו מתחתנים בכליף 
שזה הכי התחבר לי לקונספט (בעיקר אולם הקשתות). כהות זה עניין של תאורה, לא? אני מצרפת תמונה משר הטבעות שהיא די השראה שלי לאזור החופה, אמנם נהיה רחוקים שנות אור מזה, אבל מותר לחלום... נגיעות ז"א חפצים מהתקופה (פמוטים, לפידים, שריונות). לגבי ההזמנה רצינו לעשות מעין מגילה, אך הבן זוג (שהוא גם מעצב גרפי בין השאר) לא מצא אופציית נייר שהתאימה לחזון שלו ולכן כנראה נעשה את זה בפיליפינים...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

משחקי הכס סידרה מעולה 
איזה כיף שהיא חוזרת!


----------



## NetaSher (12/2/12)

אכן, הייתי מכורה לספרים 
וכל פעם שהייתי מגלה עוד מישהו שקרה אותם היינו פורצים בצווחות אושר...(זה היה בערך לפני 10 שנים). כעת אני גם שמחה שעשו לספרים חסד ומציגים אותם בצורה כזו מדוייקת ובעלת מעוף (ותקציב) וגם שזה נהיה מיינסטרים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

אצלי, הוא היה זה שקרא את הספרים 
ואני ראיתי את הסדרה בעקבותיו. ממש ניסיתי לקרוא את הספרים - אבל אין לי המון זמן פנוי לקרוא וזה ממש חבל.


----------



## NetaSher (12/2/12)

מבינה אותך 
הם היו הספרים היחידים שקראתי לאחרונה (בעקבות הסדרה בטלויזיה חזרתי לקרוא את הספרים מהתחלה) והיות והם כל כך עבים, עשירים ומלאי דמויות, ממש צריך להתרכז. מאז תכנון החתונה הפסקתי לקרוא לחלוטין...האינטרנט והמחקר תפסו את מקום הקריאה.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

אני לא יודעת אם שמתן לב 
הספר שבייב קורא כשהוא יושב בסטודיו של רואי דניאל עם כריסטיאן לצידו? הספר הראשון בסדרה של משחקי הכס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. קניתי לו מתנה את כל ספרי הסדרה שיצאו עד כה, והוא סוחב אותם איתו לכל מקום שבו נכונה לו המתנה...


----------



## NetaSher (13/2/12)

איך לא שמתי לב?!?! 
טוב כריסטיאן מקסים, תמיד אומרים שחיות ותינוקות גונבים את תשומת הלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אחלה מתנה, גם אני בזמנו קניתי לג'ון והפכתי אותו למכור


----------



## Triiicky (13/2/12)

אני מתערבת בשיחה רק לשניה (כהרגלי כאן) 
ועם הרבה "מהמם" באמתחתי (אני אחרי כמה ימים של מינימום שעות שינה ושינון למבחן אז אוצר המילים שלי די מוגבל אם לא מדובר בתרופות חלבוניות): 1. הקרדיטים שלכם מדהימים ונהנתי מאוד לקרא. מקווה שחייכם יחד יראו בדיוק כך, מלאי פרטים קטנים ונפלאים ורגעי אושר. 2. גם אני התלבטתי קצת בין יעל האחת לשניה. והלכתי על יעל יעקבי  3. משחקי הכס זה מעוללללה. אני קוראת עכשיו את הספרים ולא מוותרת עליהם גם בין המבחנים גם כשכבר חמש בבוקר. 4. ולנטע - אנחנו התחתנו בכליף. והיה נפלא. אחת הבחירות הכי טובות שעשינו. אם יש לך שאלות, אענה בשמחה. הא בסוף דווקא יצא רהוט יחסית. כשלחצתי על "השב" הייתי בטוחה שיצאו ממני רק ווריאציות של מהמם. או וול.


----------



## NetaSher (13/2/12)

זו לא שיחה סגורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מסכימה לחלוטין ואשמח לשמוע פרטים על הכליף, מה אהבת, מה לא, למה לשים לב וכו', אפשר גם במסר. תודה


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

oh well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל שלא שתיתי משהו כקראתי את התגובה שלך! הייתי משפריצה הכל החוצה מרוב צחוק! תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ורק שתדעי, מהמם אפשר לומר בכל כך הרבה צורות ואינטנאציות שונות! זו פשוט מילה מ ה מ מ ת!


----------



## Triiicky (14/2/12)

אני יותר אישה של גורמים שמימיים בד"כ (אווו מיי גווווווד!!! ו - ג'יייייייזס... אלא אם סבתא לידי. כשהיא שם אני משמיטה את ישו ועוברת לרוסית. ואז זה אפילו יותר מרשים!) זה רק ליד זרים שאני מעדנת את זה ככה ועוברת ל "מהמם"...


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

ריסים!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

צבע


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

בוחנת את עצמי


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

אביזרים - החברים הכי טובים של הכלה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

נעליים 
את נעלי הכלה שלי מצאתי הרבה לפני שמצאתי שמלה. בסיבוב הראשון שעשיתי בדיזינגוף נכנסתי לחנות סמארט & בלונד וישר מצאתי את הנעליים הללו. הם היו במבצע ועלו פחות מ-300 ₪ והן פשוט משגעות לדעתי, וחשוב מכך, מאוד מאוד נוחות. קצת קשה אולי להבין מהתמונה אבל הן בצבע שמנת זהוב מבד משי/סאטן מקומט, ומתאימות לדעתי לכל שמלה, ואפילו לג'ינס ליציאה בערב.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

נעלי בובה 
למרות שנעליים הראשיות שלי משגעות, הן על עקבים. אמנם לא גבוהים במיוחד, אבל כמי שקשה לה ללכת עם עקבים לאורך ערב שלם, חיפשתי נעלי בובה שטוחות, יפות ומיוחדות שאוכל לרקוד איתן ולהמשיך לנעול אותן גם לאחר החתונה. במקרה נתקלתי בנעליים הללו של קאמפר באתר שנקרא endless.com. הזמנתי אותן וביקשתי שישלחו אותן לאחותו של בייב שמתגוררת בניו יורק, והיא הביאה אותן איתה כשהגיעה שבוע לפני החתונה. לצערי לא יצא לי בשבוע הזה ממש להתרגל לנעליים והם נותרו קצת קשיחות (לא משהו יוצא דופן, פשוט כמו כל נעל חדשה מעור) ולכן ברגע האחרון החלטתי לא לנעול אותן כי אני מאוד רגישה בכפות הרגליים ולא רציתי לגמור את הערב בלי יכולת ללכת (מה גם שיומיים לפני דפקתי בחוזקה את הזרת ברגל בפינת הארון וכל האזור היה רגיש. אאוץ!). אבל אל דאגה, בינתיים כבר הספקתי לנצל את הנעליים הללו לאחר החתונה. הם עלו פחות מ-300 ₪ ואני מקווה שישמשו אותי לעוד כמה שנים.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

סנדלי אצבע - קרוקס 
מכיוון שבסופו של דבר לא יכולתי להשתמש בנעלי הקאמפר פשוט הלכתי לסנדלי הקרוקס החומות והמוכרות שלי, ידעתי שאיתן לא יהיו לי נפילות. נכון, הן לא מאוד יפות או מרשימות, ולא החמיאו יותר מידי לשמלה השנייה שלי, אבל בשלב הזה כבר לא ממש היה לי אכפת. בתמונה הקרוקודילים וגם הנעליים של בייב- האש פאפיז שקנינו לו הרבה לפני החתונה כדי שיהיה לו זוג נעליים נורמלי. הם עלו לדעתי משהו כמו 350 ש"ח.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מסרקייה, מחרוזת פנינים ועגילים 
המסרקייה- כאמור נוצרה חתיכת תחרה שבה השתמשנו לשמלה, שהודבקה ע"ג מסרקייה שנקנתה באבגד והוספו לה קצת אבנים. אני חושבת שיצא משגע, וזה פיתרון מושלם למי שלא רוצה להוציא עשרות (אם לא מאות) שקלים על אביזרי שיער. מחרוזת פנינים – את מחרוזת הפנינים שלבשתי קניתי לפני שנתיים באחד הדוכנים שבשוק המעצבים שיש כל יום שישי בדיזינגוף סנטר. היא עלתה לי אז 150 ₪ ואני עונדת אותה המון. חיפשתי דווקא משהו יותר חגיגי, אבל לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי בפחות מ-500-600 ₪ ולכן ויתרתי. הבנתי גם שמשהו יותר פאנסי מזה יקח מתשומת הלב שמגיעה לשמלה ולכן בסופו של דבר ויתרתי (אם כי הייתי מאוד מאוד מודאגת ביום שלפני החתונה שאולי זו טעות) נראה לי שבסוף היה בסדר. עגילים – כמו במקרה של השרשרת, אלו עגילים שקניתי באקססוריז מרקט שנערך אחת לכמה חודשים בבית ציוני אמריקה. אני מאוד ממליצה לכל כלה לנסות לבדוק מתי היריד הבא ולהגיע לשם. מבחינתי זה היה כמו להיכנס לחנות צעצועים. רציתי לקנות הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בכל אופן, גם במקרה של העגילים חשבתי שאולי צריך משהו קצת יותר ארוך ועשיר, והיו עגילים של אפרת קסוטו שמאוד רציתי, אבל הם היו באזור ה- 400 ₪ וגם לא היה לי בכלל זמן להגיע לחנות שלה ולקנות אותם (וגם בייב לא התלהב...) אז נשארתי עם העגילים הפשוטים והמינימאליים הללו, שבלי קשר לשום דבר הם יפים ועדינים.


----------



## IMphoenix (12/2/12)

הו איזו מבקריה יפה


----------



## IMphoenix (12/2/12)

מסרקיה, מן הסתם... 
את מי להאשים, את תפוז או את האייפון?


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תודה!


----------



## נעמה מתרגשת (12/2/12)

אקססוריז לכלה בפליסיטה 
אני קניתי בפליסיטה- אתר באינטרנט. יש להם דברים מקסימים וממש ממש זולים. זה נראה לי ממש לא שפוי לקנות את הדברים האלה לערב אחד בסכומים מטורפים. בכלל, הדברים שקשורים לחתונה מראש יקרים יותר בגלל שהם לחתונה... אין שום הצדקה או הגיון בעיניי. ממליצה לכן לבדוק שבוע טוב.


----------



## lanit (20/2/12)

יריד בZOA היה בספ"ש האחרון 
איזה באסה שפספסתי, ממש עשית לי חשק. כל הפריטים יפייפים!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

תיק 
את התיק גם קניתי באיזה יום שישי כשהסתובבתי ביריד מעצבים בדיזינגוף סנטר, מנטע לידור מעצבת ובעלת מותג קלמנטינה. ביקשתי תיק טיפה שונה ממה שהיה לה בתצוגה, והיא הכינה ושלחה לי אותו תוך שבועיים נדמה לי. אני משתמשת בתיק הזה לכל אירוע שיש לי. אם אני לא טועה, גם הוא עלה לי 150 ₪.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שמשייה 
את השמשייה שלי מצאתי במקור באתר אנגלי שנקרא The umbrella boutique אתר שהוא פשוט גן עדן לחובבות השמשיות והמטריות המיוחדות. הבעיה היתה שהשמשייה היתה מאוד יקרה ומשלוח היה מייקר אפילו יותר. במקרה, נכנסתי לחנות של אפרת קסוטו המדהימה בנחלת בניימין, ושם מצאתי את "EMMA" שמשייתי הנחשקת, ב- 150 ש"ח! (בערך 100 ש"ח פחות מאשר אם הייתי מזמינה אותה מחו"ל).


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

כפפות תחרה 
את כפפות התחרה השאילה לי תופרת השמלה. הם התאימו בול ללוק הכללי ואני די מאוהבת (!!) בהן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## נעמה מתרגשת (12/2/12)

כפפות מקסימות!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

חגורה לשמלה שנייה 
אני קצת מקדימה את המאוחר, אבל בכל זאת: החגורה היא של  My secret face שגם אותה רכשתי ביריד האקססוריז ביוני שעבר. החגורה עשוייה מסרט גומי רחב שעליו תפורה תחרה בצבע שמנת. התופרת שתיקנה לי את השמלה השנייה, שיפצרה לי גם את החגורה ותפרה לכפתורים לולאה מגומי, כדי שבלי קשר לסרט הסאטן, החגורה תחזיק מעמד רכוסה כל הערב. בתמונה ניתן לראות את החגורה אך הקשר של סרט הסאטן נפרם... מזל שפאני התופרת שיפצרה לי אותה!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מידע נוסף ולינקים- אביזרים 
טוב, את זה שאני חובבת אביזרים ותכשיטים קשה להסתיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אני מצרפת כאן רשימה של מעצבי אקססוריז, תכשיטנים וצורפים ישראליים שאהבתי, ולינקים לאתרים של חלקם (מי שלא צירפתי ניתן למצוא בקלות בגוגל): ליהי וולך- צורפת מיידלה יעל שטיינברג לולאות אפרת קסוטו קרן וולף מכופתרות נטע וולפה שלומית אופיר לימור רביבו רוזמרין - https://www.facebook.com/rozmarinjewelry?sk=photos בנוסף, על רחוב דיזינגוף בימי שיש בצד המערבי יש הרבה דוכני תכשיטים וכן בשוק היד שנייה שבכיכר דיזינגוף. וכאמור שוק האקססוריז שמתקיים אחת לכמה חודשים (צריך לעקוב אחר הפרסומים).


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

עונדת עגילים


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

חליפה לבייב 
אני באופן אישי חושבת שחליפות טובות על גברים – סקסי! אמממה? בייב לא ממש התלהב מללבוש חליפה. הוא חשב שירגיש מחופש, ושיהיה לו לא נוח ושבאופן כללי חליפות זה "לאנשים רציניים". סיכמנו שנקנה לו מכנסיים מחוייטות, חולצהת כפתורים טובה וזהו. בכל זאת ניסיתי לשווק לו את רעיון החליפה, למרות שביני לבין עצמי די ויתרתי, לא רציתי שירגיש לא בנוח. כל פעם שנושא קניית הבגדים (אפילו לא חליפה) עלה, בייב עיווה את פניו. אין דבר שהוא שונא יותר מלקנות בגדים. לכן גררנו את הנושא הזה עד שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה, וחיכינו שנהיה בלונדון וניכנס שם לפריי מארק ונקנה לו שם בזול את כל מה שצריך. כשהיינו שם מצאנו עניבות דקות בצבעי שחור ואפור, והמחיר שלהן היה כ"כ מגוחך שהכרחתי את בייב לקנות, בתירוץ שאין מה להפסיד, ושמתישהו הוא יצטרך עניבה, אז כבר עדיף לשלם עליה 20 ₪ ולא מעל 150 ₪. זה הסתבר כהחלטה מאוד חכמה!. מאנגליה חזרנו בלי בגדי חתונה לבייב, למרות שנכנסנו לזארה והוא מדד שם כמה דברים, לא היו שם מוכרים שהיו פנויים באמת לייעץ ולעזור. שבוע אחרי שחזרנו לארץ הלכנו לחנות של רוברטו בעזריאלי, אחרי שאבא של בייב קנה שם מכנסיים חולצה ועניבה ומאוד המליץ לנו להיכנס. תשמעו, מה שקרה ב-10 דקות שבהם היינו בחנות היה פשוט לא הגיוני... נכנסנו והמוכר שאל אם אנחנו צריכים עזרה, אמרנו לו שאנחנו מתחתנים ומחפשים משהו לבייב. הוא נתן בו מבט אחד ואסף מהקולב חליפה שחורה שכללה ג'קט, מכנסיים, חולצה. חיכיתי בסבלנות 3 דקות עד שבייב סיים להתלבש, וכשהוא יצא מתא ההלבשה יצאה לי כזו אנחה "איזה חתיך הורס אתה!" הכל ישב מושלם!. הדבר הכי מפתיע היה שבייב פשוט אמר, טוב, אפשר להפסיק לחפש! מצאנו!. אני דווקא ניסיתי להקשות, כדי להיות בטוחה שהוא באמת שלם עם הקנייה ולא יתחרט אח"כ. צילמתי אותו והראיתי לו את התמונה והוא אישר שהחליפה יפה בעיניו, נוחה לו ושהוא לא מרגיש מחופש. נהדר! איזו הקלה זו היתה אחרי כל ההכנות שעשה לי שלא אבהל ממנו ומהנרגנות שלו כשנלך לקנות לו בגדים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בקיצור, אם גם בן הזוג שלכם שונא קניות בגדים, וקשה לו עם הרעיון של בגדים רציניים, אני ממש מציעה לכן לא להיגרר בין כל מיני חנויות אלא ישר ללכת למקום שזו המומחיות שלו. מקום שמחזיק מוכרים/מוכרות שיתנו בבייב שלכן מבט אחד שיקלוט בדיוק מה ישב עליו טוב וזהו- כמו ברוברטו בעזריאלי! החליפה (ג'קט, מכנסיים, חולצת משי, וחגורה) עלו 1500 ₪. והעניבה? זו העניבה מפריימרק!. אגב, רק כשקיבלנו את התמונות בייב שם לב שהעניבה ישבה לו עקום כל הערב... אני לא שמתי לב ואף אחד אחר לו טרח לסדר לו אותה. עוד דבר שהוא שם לב אליו רק בדיעבד היה שהוא שם מפתחות וארנק בכיסי המכנסיים, מה שנראה קצת מוזר בחלק מהתמונות. אז אם גם אתם כמונו קלולסים באיך חליפה/עניבה צריכה לשבת – תמנו מישהו שמבין וידאג לסדר מה שצריך ולהיות אחראי על הארנק/מפתחות וכו'. בתמונה בייב והחליפה שנייה לפני המפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוא מחזיק את זר הסחלבים שהמעצב הכין לי ושבסוף לא השתמשתי בו (היה גדול מדי).


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

צילום סטילס - איה מ"איה ואבי" 
צילום סטילס היה הדבר הכי חשוב עבורי בכל ההפקה הזו שנקראת חתונה (חוץ מלהתחתן, מן הסתם), כפי שכתבתי בהקדמה, אני מאוד חובבת צילום וציור (וקצת התנסיתי בצילום בעבר הרחוק) ובמהלך הזמן פיתחתי לי טעם מאוד מוגדר. מבחינתי בנושא הצילום לא היה מקום לפשרות. אני אוהבת צילום מוקפד, צילום מגזיני, שדורש עין מאוד מסויימת לאור וצללים, למרקמים ולמשחקי שקיפויות. אף על פי הנוקשות שלי בתחום הזה, חד משמעית ההחלטה הכי קלה שהיתה לי בכל נושא החתונה היתה ההחלטה ללכת בצילום סטילס על איה מ"איה ואבי" - למרות שבחרתי בצלמת שאינה מהזולות בשוק, ולמרות שהיינו צריכים לעשות פשרות ולוותר על מרכיבים אחרים בחבילת הצילום (אלבומים למשל) כדי לא לחרוג יותר מדי מתקציב הצילום. למעשה, בחרתי באיה שתהיה צלמת הסטילס שלי עוד הרבה זמן לפני שבייב בכלל הציע. ראיתי את העבודות שלה דרך חברת פייסבוק משותפת ולא יכולתי להתיק את עיניי מהאסתטיות של התמונות שלה. התמונות שלה מאוד מובחנות, מעובדות (post production), אבל לא תמצאו בהם את השטאנץ הרגיל של "עכשיו החתן ילחש באוזנה של הכלה, עכשיו תקפצו באוויר הכי גבוה שאתם יכולים" וכאלה. איה  לא ביימה אותנו (וגם לא היתה מנסה כי אנחנו לא בנויים לבימוי). ומעבר ללהביא אותנו למקומות שחשבה שהם יפים, לא התערבה בדינמיקה ביננו, מה שרואים זה באמת אנחנו. אני בד"כ שונאת לראות את עצמי מצולמת עקב אין ספור התסביכים שיש לי עם עצמי (שיניים, חיוך, זרועות, סנטר כפול – you name it, I have it) אבל כשאני מסתכלת על התמונות שאיה צילמה אני פחות נרתעת מעצמי. מי ידע שאפשר להסתכל על עצמך בתמונה ואפילו לאהוב את עצמך בה? זה כנראה גם עניין של כימיה וביטחון, לא היה לי ספק שאיה "תוציא אותי (אותנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) טוב", והיינו משחוררים וזורמים מול המצלמה, ואני חושבת שזה מתבט בתמונו. אני כותבת כאן שהבחירה היתה שלי, אבל חשוב לי להדגיש שבייב אישר את הבחירה ומאוד מרוצה מהתוצאות! ביחד עם איה הגיע החל מקבלת הפנים עוזר צלם (צלם שני) בשם עטר, שהיה מקסים, וסיפק זוויות צילום נוספות לקבלת הפנים, לחופה ובעיקר לריקודים. למרות שאיה היא פחות צלמת "אורבת" (כפי שמדי פעם אנחנו מסווגים את הצלמים כאן בפורום), גם היא וגם עטר תפסו רגעים מקסימים בזמן הריקודים, או מבטים מצחיקים בזמן החופה. אני חושבת ששניהם (ובעיקר איה)  הצליחו לתפוס את אהבה ביננו ואת האושר של אותו הערב (אני חושבת שהתמונות מתחלקות בערך כך : 50% מהתמונות אנחנו מתנשקים – כולל בזמן קבלת הפנים והריקודים – ובשאר 50% מהתמונות אנחנו צוחקים...) אני לא ארבה במילים כי אני חושבת שהתמונות מדברות בעד עצמן יותר מהכל. צלם נוסף שהסתכלתי על עבודות שלו הוא שי שחר, את התמונות שלו ראיתי בקרדיטים של שירןג (תמצאו כאן בפורום תחת קישורים) ומאוד אהבתי את הסגנון. איה ואבי שי שחר


----------



## ayala221 (11/2/12)

מצחיק, 
גם אנחנו ראינו את שי שחר ומאוד התלהבנו מהסטילס אבל לא מהוידאו וזה בעיקר מה שהוריד אותנו מזה...


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

אני לא אוהבת דילים סטילס+וידאו 
חיפשנו משהו מאוד ספציפי בסטילס ומשהו מאוד ספציפי בווידאו. רציתי גם לדעת ולהכיר את העורך או העורכת שיערכו את הסרט שלנו, ולראות שאנחנו חולקים את אותם הערכים ואת אותה הראייה הויזואלית. הנושא של לדעת ולהיות מקצוען ב - story telling בוידאו שונה מאוד בין סטילס לוידאו. וכל אחד צריך להיות אמן בתחומו. לא מצאתי דיל שיספק אותי בשני התחומים באותה המידה, ולכן פשוט הפרדנו ביניהם.


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

היה שלב שבו חיפשנו רק וידאו 
בשביל לקחת את שי שחר לסטילס אבל לא ממש מצאנו. הייתה לנו גם את הבעיה שלא מצאנו דיל שאהבנו גם את הסטילס וגם את הוידאו חוץ משחר דרורי וטל סרדיניוף (המלכים!). אני מאוד רציתי אותם אבל הם יקרים יותר מהממוצע. בסוף, כמוכם, החלטנו לחרוג בעניין הזה כי זה היה מבחינתי יותר חשוב מהכל! אני ככ בטוחה שלא נתחרט על זה.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

אני גם בטוחה! 
ראיתי עבודות של טל ומאוד אהבתי. יהיה משגע!


----------



## IMphoenix (12/2/12)

אני מתה על הסגנון שלך... 
הכל בטוב טעם, הכל מושלם. הצלמים שלך נפלאים- חכם מאוד לפצל את נושא הצילום למומחים בתחום הסטילס והוידאו... לנו זה יקר מדי לצערי.


----------



## Pixelss (14/2/12)

את יודעת 
שכל העיבודים שלה מאוד מאוד מזכירים את הצילומים שיוצאים ממצלמה בשם Holga (שאגב כמובן שיש לי את המצלמה הזאת....) חבל שאין לי סורק בבית כי הייתי סורקת כמה תמונות שתראי איך זה דומה! בפגישה הראשונה עם הצלם הודעתי לו שה-Holga גם באה לחתונה שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עם עוד כמה חברות שלה


----------



## Nooki80 (15/2/12)

אני יותר מאשמח לראות 
תוצרים של הולגה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש לה שם כ"כ מבטיח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עכשיו ברצינות, אם אני מבינה נכון לאיזה סגנון את מתכוונת, אז בטח הבנת עד כמה אני אוהבת...


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

וידאו - Canelé 
אני אקדים ואמר שדווקא לגבי וידאו הדעות שלי של בייב היו חלוקות. הוא חשב שוידאו מיותר אם יש לנו סטילס טוב וגם שני זוגות חברים שלנו שהתחתנו לפנינו לא עשו וידאו ואמרו שהם לא מרגישים שזה חסר, ולהיפך ממש לא מתחשק היה להם שוידאו יסתובב להם בין הרגליים. אני קצת יותר התלבטתי, מצד אחד, מי אוהב לראות ולשמוע את עצמו בוידאו, וגם, כל הזמן שמענו מאנשים שהם ראו פעם או פעמיים את הסרט ולא נגעו בו יותר. מצד שני, יש לי שתי חברות קרובות שכן לקחו וידאו לחתונה וסיפרו לי שאחת לכמה חודשים הם יושבות עם הבעלים והם צופים בוידאו ומאוד נהנים. את הוידאו של אחת מהן גם יצא לי לראות והוא היה מצולם וערוך לעילא. אני עצמי ממש נהניתי לצפות. זה גרם לי לצאת במסע חיפושים אחר הוידאו המושלם עבורי. כזה שהזוגיות שלי ושל בייב והאהבה שלנו תשתקף בו, שיראה קולנועי ומושקע, שהעריכה תהיה מדוייקת ועל הביט, משהו מאוד אישי שיהיה לנו חיבור מאוד ספציפי איתו, ושגם בעוד 30 שנה אהנה לצפות בו. החיפוש אחר צוות וידאו כזה לא היה קל, אולי כי רוב צלמי הוידאו כבר מצוותים לצלמי סטילס ואין הרבה (או לפחות אני לא מצאתי הרבה) שעומדים בזכות עצמם. די מהר הבנתי שלמצוא וידאו שלא דרך דיל עם הסטילס זו בחירה שטומנת בחובה עלויות כספיות משמעותיות. וידאו ועריכה לבד שלא במסגרת דיל עם סטילס עולים לא פחות מ-3500 ₪ (או ששוב, אני לא מצאתי בפחות) והטובים שראיתי עולים גם הרבה יותר. כדי לשכנע את בייב אספתי כמה שיותר מידע והראיתי לו כמה שיותר "דוגמיות" כאשר כבר בהתחלה הלב שלי נטה לכיוון Canelé. הטיזרים שלהם היו יפים, מרגשים, אינטימיים והיה נראה שהכל ערוך ותפור בצורה שהכי התאימה לכל זוג. הצלחתי לשכנע את בייב ללכת לפגישה איתם, כדי לראות קצת יותר ולהבין האם באמת אנחנו הולכים על הכיוון הזה. אני כבר שוכנעתי עוד במהלך הפגישה. אורן הצלם, והדס העורכת היו פשוט מקסימים, והחומר שהראו לנו (שדווקא לא היה הסגנון שלנו, אבל אולי זה היה חלק מהעניין, כך ראינו שמתאימים את סגנון הצילום והעריכה למה שהזוג מבקש) היה פשוט כובש. כבר במהלך הפגישה אחזתי חזק בידו של בייב והסתכלתי עליו במבטים רבי משמעות "זהו, מצאנו!, יעלה כמה שיעלה" ובייב מביט עלי בחזרה במבט של  "הלו, hold your horses" אבל את הסוף כבר הבנתם... כשיצאנו מהם, בייב הודיע לי (טוב אולי זה נשמע קצת נחרץ מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שהוא שוכנע ורוצה את קנלה. לאחר שסגרנו, קבענו תאריך שבו הדס ואורן יעשו לנו מעיין תחקיר, הם יעברו איתנו על הסיפור של איך הכרנו (שאותו כבר קראתם), על העדפות שלנו במוזיקה, על העדפות הויזואליות שלנו, אורחים מיוחדים שצריך לצלם וכאלה שעדיף להימנע מלצלם, גבולות גזרה (מה אסור לצלם בכלל או לפחות שלא יגיע לסרט הערוך – עוד ידובר על כך בהמשך) ומה חובה לצלם. ביקשנו שהצלמים לא יהיו מורגשים על רחבת הריקודים, כי בינינו אין דבר מעצבן יותר מצלם וידאו שמתביית על אורח/ת ולא נותן לו/ה לרקוד בשקט. מכיוון שידענו שנתארגן במלון שלקחנו (G&D) ובסטודיו של רואי דניאל, ומכיוון שכאמור הדירה היפה שלנו מאוד חשובה לסיפור שלנו ומי שאנחנו, ביקשנו מהם לערוך את פגישת התחקיר אצלנו בבית, ולצלם כמה שוטים לאחר הפגישה. לשמחתנו הרבה מאוד הם הסכימו לרעיון! אפשר לראות חלקים מהדירה בטיזר. ביום החתונה אורן הגיע עם כמות לא מבוטלת של ציוד, ונכון להתעמלות גופנית והשתטחויות בלתי מתפשרות ע"מ לתפוס את הזווית המושלמת ברגע הנכון. אורן חיבר את בייב למיקרופון אלחוטי, כזה שיקלוט את הדברים שלוחשים האחד לשנייה ברגעי התרגשות. וגם צילם וראיין אותו כאשר הוא מתארגן (נו, איזה חתיך בייב בחליפה!). אני "רואיינתי" בזמן האיפור (נראה לי שיעל לא התלהבה מזה... ) וסיפרתי שוב את קורותינו כזוג. החל מקבלת הפנים הצטרף צלם וידאו נוסף (מצטערת, לא זוכרת את שמו) שהיה לכל אורך התוכנית האומנותית, החופה וגם בריקודים לאחר מכן.   עוד לא קיבלנו את הסרט המוגמר, אבל כבר מהטיזר (ומהתגובות הרבות שקיבלנו ואנחנו ממשיכים לקבל עליו), ומהעובדה שהושקע כל כך הרבה זמן ומאמץ לברר איתנו בדיוק מה אנחנו אוהבים ומה לא, אני יודעת שבחרנו טוב, בדיוק את מה שמתאים לנו. ואין לי ספק שייצא סרט מדהים שגם בעוד שנים איהנה להסתכל עליו ולדמוע מהתרגשות לכל אורכו. (וחוץ מזה, אם אתן לונדונפיליות כמוני – אין כמו הדס לשלוח רשימה של 3 דפי וורד מפוצצים במידע וטיפים מהממים!)


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (12/2/12)

זה חצוף לשאול מהו טווח המחירים שלהם?


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מה פתאום חצוף? שולחת לך מסר!


----------



## שוקולד דבש (13/2/12)

גם אנ י רוצה לדעת... 
הטיזר מ-ה-מ-ם!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

וידאו - מידע ולינקים 
עכשיו הגיע הזמן להחזיר טובה כנגד כל הטוב שהעניק לי הפורום הזה. כשניגשתי לחפש צוותי וידאו שאינם קשורים בדיל עם צלמי סטילס, לא מצאתי מקום אחד שריכז מידע כזה (אולי יש, אני כאמור לא מצאתי), עושה רושם שזה יותר מידע שמסתובב מפה לאוזן בין ספקים מעולם החתונות. אני רוצה להקל על הבאים אחרי, ולכן מצרפת פה רשימה – שהיא ממש אוצר מבחינתי – של צוותי וידאו+עריכה שהשאירו עליי רושם. כל מי שיכול לתרום להעשרת הרשימה הזו – מה טוב. (אגב, חלק מהצוותים כן עובדים בדיל עם סטילס, אבל לפי מה שהבנתי לא מוגבלים רק אליו): הדגש|oanelé קולנוע בוטיק לחתונות-  http://vimeo.com/canele *אלכסיי מאלב* - http://newstream.co.il/ *לבנת הספיר* - http://livnathasapir.tumblr.com/ *יוסי שלו*- http://yossishalev.com/ *טל סרדיניוף *(מגיע עם שחר דרורי צלם סטילס) - http://drori.mitchatnim.co.il/apage/7718.php *צחי אשר *(תודות לכרמל יהלום!) -  http://vimeo.com/cut2cut *עידן הלמן* - http://vimeo.com/17670027 *טל מוכתר* בהצלחה לכולם!


----------



## m e i t u l (11/2/12)

אם אני לא טועה 
גם זה צלם וידאו (בעיניי עושה עבודה מעולה!) שאינו מחוייב לצלם סטילס ספציפי: http://vimeo.com/kir


----------



## fusa (12/2/12)

מוסיפה גם 
יובל יפת  http://vimeo.com/cinewed/videos/sort:date וצור ליבנה שהוא הפייבוריט שלנו  http://vimeo.com/user1189588


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מעולה! 
אולי אחת המנהלות תוכל להוסיף את הרשימה והלינקים לקישורים כאן בפורום?


----------



## r2ep (14/2/12)

מוסיפה 
אלי זינגר, 050-5988537. אין לו אתר רשמי אבל ראיתי כמה עבודות שלו ומאוד אהבתי. יש לו פייסבוק ושם אפשר לראות כמה דברים...


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שמלה לה לה 
כמו לכל כלה, שמלה היתה אחד הנושאים הכי גדולים בכל הפקת החתונה. לא ממש היה לי מושג מה אני רוצה, אבל גם במקרה של השמלה ידעתי מה אני לא רוצה. לא רוצה נפוח, לא רוצה אבנים וסברובסקי למיניהם, לא נצנוצים ולא כסף או זהב על השמלה. ושלא תעלה יותר מ- 5000 ₪. הבעיה היתה שראיתי שמלה שמאוד מאוד אהבתי את הצבעים שלה אצל פלורה, אבל זה לא הסתדר, לא מבחינת התקציב ולא מבחינה לוגיסטית של נסיעות לחיפה. ואז גם מצאתי שמלה מהממת בליליום שקיבלה אישור מבייב ומשתי חברות טובות, וכמעט סגרתי שם. אבל היתה בעיה, לא יכולתי להוציא את השמלה הראשונה ההיא מהראש. בדיוק באותו הזמן STUA מהפורום פרסמה קרדיטים והמליצה על התופרת שלה שתפרה לה שמלה והיתה מאוד מאוד מוצלחת. החלטתי לפנות אליה ולראות מה יקרה. ידעתי שהשמלה ההיא היא בגדר השראה, שאני רוצה להוסיף דברים, להפוך אותה לקצת יותר עשירה, וקצת פחות ורודה/סגולה, ושאני מאוד חוששת מכל נושא המחוך. נפגשתי עם גולדה התופרת שהיתה מקסימה ונראה היה שהיא מאוד מקצועית (ראיתי שמלות שתפרה ושמלות שהיו בתהליך, אם עד אז חששתי מנושא המחוך ידעתי שאין צורך לחשוש יותר), הסברתי לה מה אני רוצה והחלטנו שנחפש ביחד בדים (בנחלת בנימין ובחנות שנקראת שאנל באלנבי), איכשהו זה לא הסתדר וגולדה כבר קנתה את הבדים לפני פגישתנו הבאה. והיא קלעה בול! אני עשיתי סיבוב נוסף כדי לחפש אפליקציות ועיטורים אחרים שישמשו אותנו לכתפיות ולמחשוף, ומצאתי את הסרט שבתמונה באיזה חנות סדקית קטנה. היו עליו מן פלסטיקים שקופים כאלה כדי שינצנץ והוא היה בצבע שמנת. גולדה הסירה את הפלסטיקים לבקשתי וצבעה בעדינות את הכתפיות כדי שיתאימו יותר למראה הכולל של השמלה. כך עשתה גם לפיסות התחרה שנתפרו לחגורה. כדי שהשמלה תהיה קצת פחות ורודה ותהיה יותר רבודה היא הוסיפה שכבת טול לבן ודק מעל שכבת השיפון (לבד, על דעת עצמה, ולחלוטין לטעמי!) ואת החגורה גם ציפתה בטול והפכה לסרט שנקשר בדומה לפפיון. היו לנו בסה"כ 3-4 מדידות, כולל הפגישה הראשונית, ומפגישה לפגישה ראיתי את השמלה נרקמת. במהלך העבודה על השמלה ירדתי עוד כ-5 קילו ועד יומיים לפני החתונה היא עוד הצרה ותיקנה את ההיקף. לאחר שצילמנו את השמלה עליי לראשונה העליתי לפורום את התמונה כדי לשמוע פידבקים, ואכן ZORIKIT נתנה פידבק חשוב בקשר למחוך/מחטב, כי המחוך קצת "חתך" אותי בבטן ועשה לי מן טייר (טוב, לא עשה, אלא הדגיש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). מצד שני לא רציתי שהמחוך יהיה יותר ארוך כלפי מטה כי אז היה לי הרבה יותר קשה לזוז ולהתכופף ומכיוון שאני רקדנית פרועה, ובאופן כללי לא מסתדרת טוב עם מגבלות תנועה, היה צורך למצוא פיתרון. שני פתרונות נמצאו, מחטבי מכנסיים גבוהים שקניתי בזיל הזול (70 ₪ לאחד) בפריימרק בלונדון שאכן מיצקו והחליקו את הבטן - אבל היו בעייתיים אם הייתי צריכה ללכת לשירותים (החלק העליון שלהם היה מתחת למחוך... כשהעליתי בפני גולדה את הבעיה היא אמרה שאין שום בעיה ויש פיתרון אחר - היא תתפור לי מעין מחטב חצאית שחלקו העליון יהיה מתחת למחוך. היא תפרה מן צינור כזה, מבד של מחוכים רכים שאסף הכל אבל לא הציק ולדעתי עשה את העבודה. בדיעבד, הדבר היחיד שהפריע לי היה החזה, ושהחזייה הפנימית של המחוך (זו לא באמת חזייה אלה כמו מן קאפים פנימיים כאלה) לא ישבה חלק, אלא בלטה קצת ולא הצלחנו לסדר את זה לפני החתונה – רואים את זה בחלק מהתמונות. אני לא יודעת אם זה בגלל שבאמת יש לי חזה מאוד גדול וכבד שחורג מהמידה הגדולה של הקאפים שיש ולכן מעוות אותם, או אם זה משהו בתפירה, אבל זה לא באמת משנה כרגע. בייב טען שאף אחד חוץ ממני וממומחות התפירה לא ישים לב, והעדפתי להאמין לו במקום להיכנס לפאניקה שלא תעזור לי. מלבד הבעיה הזו, (שאולי אם היה לנו יותר זמן היתה נפתרת) הייתי מרוצה מהכל, מהיחס, מהעבודה, מהתפירה, מכך שהיה לי Say באיך אני רוצה שהשמלה תיראה, ומהמחיר. אם למדוד לפי כמות התגובות החיוביות והמחמאות הרי שהשמלה היתה הצלחה מדהימה. בזמן המקדימים ניגשו אלי אנשים זרים וסיפרו לי שזו השמלה הכי יפה שראו, אני לא יודעת לגבי זה, מה שבטוח הוא שאני מאוד מאוד מרוצה, ומאוד אוהבת את התוצאה, ושמחה שנמצא לי פיתרון שהיה מושלם עבורי. בנוסף למחטב המוצלח, גולדה ציידה אותי בהינומה, בכפפות תחרה, ובשאל מתחרה. השאל שנתנה לי לא היה מספיק חם ולכן חיפשתי משהו קצת יותר מחמם, ונזכרתי בכסוי מיטה מקרושה שקניתי פעם בחנות יש שנייה. התייעצתי עם גולדה והיא אמרה שניתן לגזור את הכיסוי מיטה לרצועה ברוחב של שאל, ולתפור לו ביטנה מטול כך שהיה יותר חמים. בסופו של דבר היה יום מאוד שמשי ונעים (ואפילו די חמים בצהריים) ולכן לשאל נזקקתי רק בחופה שהיתה בחוץ על הגג. אני עדיין מאוד מרוצה מזה שהשאל שלי היה פעם כיסוי מיטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לגבי רכיסת המחוך, המלווה שלי לא יכלה להיות איתי כשאספנו את השמלה ולכן הסתכלתי טוב על איך עושים את זה (וקיבלתי הנחיות ברורות לאיפה ואיך לדחוף את מה שצריך) ובייב עשה ניסיון אחד בהדרכתה של גולדה – ליתר ביטחון. ביום החתונה המלווה שלי קשרה את המחוך בהנחייתי ובעזרתו האדיבה של לירן המקסים מהסטודיו של רואי דניאל, שבא לעשות טאצ'אפים אחרונים לשיער. המסקנות שלי לגבי שמלות כלה: לא חייבים להוציא אלפים רבים על שמלה. אפשר למצוא שמלות מהממות ב-5000 ₪ או פחות. הכי חשוב לעשות סיבוב מדידות, לראות איזו גזרות מחמיאות לכם ואילו לא. ולשמור על ראש פתוח. במקרים רבים מסתבר לנו שמה שהנחנו שהכי יחמיא לנו בעצם אינו כזה ולהפך, גזרות ודוגמאות שחשבנו שממש לא יתאימו לנו, יחמיאו וידגישו את הצדדים היפים של הגוף שלנו. הגזרה היא החשובה! שכן עם אפליקציות, עיטורים, חגורות ואפילו בדים מסויימים – ניתן לשחק כמעט בלי סוף, ותופרת או מעצב/ת מנוסה ידע לעשות זאת ולהמליץ לכם מה יתאים ויחמיא לכם ולשמלה.


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

details


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

עם השאל


----------



## כרמל יהלום (15/2/12)

שמלה מהממת!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מתלבשת


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

קולב מעניין


----------



## jewelstone (11/2/12)

תמונה יפה ומקורית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכלל אחלה קרדיטים. מחכה להמשך


----------



## Zorikit (11/2/12)

חיכיתי לזה כל כך! 
את אחת הכלות היחידות שכמעט כל דבר שבחרת הוא לטעמי. השמלה יצאה מרהיבה ומיוחדת כל כך! יאללה כבר תמשיכי!


----------



## stua (12/2/12)

עשית לי את היום!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא קראתי את הקרדיטים לפי הסדר וכשראיתי את התמונות הבאות- חשבתי לעצמי- וואו, איזה שמלה יפה, מעניין מי המעצב.... ואז עליתי להודעה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 איזה כיף שהצליח לך עם גולדה! היא אכן תופרת בחסד עליון, וגם לי היה תהליך מדהים איתה. יצאת יפיפייה! השמלה פשוט מושלמת והאלמנטים שהוספת הורסים!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שמלה שנייה 
את השמלה השנייה שלי קניתי ב-200 ₪ ב-H&M כמה חודשים טובים לפני החתונה. כמו שאתן רואות זו שמלה די מיוחדת מבחינת העיצוב. בעצם מדובר בשמלה בגזרת A די קצרה (קצרה מדי) בצבע פודרה שעל גבי כולה תפורים פרחים מבד שיפון (אני חושבת). הפרחים תפורים רק במרכזם כך שיש להם הרבה תזוזה ותנועה. את השמלה אמנם קניתי בסכום נמוך יחסית אבל התיקון וההצרה שלה עלו לא מעט כסף (כ-500 ₪) כי היה צריך לפרק את כל הפרחים בצדדים ובצווארון. השמלה הזו גרפה תשואות ועל אף שהיתה לי קצת קצרה (אני שונאת שרואים את הברכיים שלי) היא היתה מאוד נוחה לשלב הריקודים. יכולתי ללבוש איתה גרביונים בהירים (אני חושבת שלבנים עם עיטורים עליהם היה יכול להיות מגניב) אבל אז לא הייתי יכולה לנעול את סנדלי הקרוקס או לרקוד יחפה, והעדפתי נוחות על יופי. שמה של התופרת המאוד מוכשרת שתיקנה לי את השמלה ושיפצרה לי את החגורה הוא פאני והיא יושבת במרכז המסחרי ברחוב טאגור ברמת אביב (מי שרוצה את הטלפון יכולה לפנות אליי במסר)


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

סוויטות G&D נווה צדק 
כמה חודשים טובים לפני החתונה, ראינו קופונים ל G&D מלון סוויטות בנווה צדק. הקופונים היו בעלות של 800 ₪ ללילה כולל א. בוקר בטאצ'ה דורו, והמקום נראה מאוד מרשים בתמונות. בשלב הזה עוד לא ידענו אם תהיינה לי מלוות, או אם נתארגן בחדר או בסטודיו של רואי, ולכן לא ידענו אם המקום יענה על הצרכים של יום החתונה. גם לא מצאנו ביקורות ברשת כי המקום ממש רק נפתח. החלטנו לגשת לשם ולבדוק בעצמנו את החדרים וכך רצנו לשם אחרי העבודה מהר כדי שלא נפספס את מועד הקופונים. עבורנו המיקום של ה- G&D היה פשוט מושלם. עשר שניות הליכה מהסטודיו של רואי דניאל, וגג 10 דקות נסיעה מהאולם. מלכתחילה התכוונו ללון בנווה צדק, גם מתוך מחשבה על הצילומים המקדימים, וה- G&D נתן לנו פיתרון מעולה וזול בהרבה משאר מלונות הבוטיק שבאזור, שלא לדבר על העיצוב, שהיה בדיוק לטעמנו. על עיצוב הסוויטות אחראי הבעלים והמעצב של מלון בוטיק נווה צדק, ויש דמיון כך הבנתי בין שני המקומות. מן שילוב של עיצוב מודרני עם הישן והעתיק שבמקום (התקרה והקירות וקורות עץ ישנות נחשפו, הרצפה מבטון מוחלק, חפצים ואיבזור במראה וינטאג'). אנחנו סגרנו על 2 לילות בסוויטה מס' 3 שנדמה לי שהיא הגדולה והמרווחת ביותר וגם כוללת מרפסת קטנה – לילה לפני החתונה וליל החתונה. את הלילה לפני סגרנו בגלל שמדובר היה בחתונת חורף שבה גם ככה הלו"ז מאוד צפוף  ולא רצינו ללהוסיף ללחץ בלעשות צ'ק אין ביום החתונה עצמו. בנוסף, כבר יומיים לפני החתונה הדירה שלנו הפכה לבית הארחה לאורחים שהגיעו מחו"ל ומדרום הארץ והיינו צריכים שיהיה לנו מקום שקט ופרטי לעצמנו. כשהגענו המקום היה נקי ומסודר, ועם כל מני סוגים של תקרובת נחמדה (עוגיות, שוקולדים וכו') והיה יפה ומרווח הרבה יותר ממה שזכרנו! המינוס היחיד הוא שאין שם ג'קוזי, מצד שני יש מקלחת זוגית ממש מדליקה. מינוס נוסף הוא העדר חניה בחינם מטעם המקום, אבל זה לא משהו יוצא דופן לתל אביב. בכל אופן, מזל שנכנסנו יום לפני החתונה – אי לי מושג איך היינו מספיקים הכל אחרת, וחבל שלא סגרנו על לילה שלישי, כי היה ממש מבאס לקום יום לאחר החתונה ולצאת משם... אבל עד שנזכרנו לחשוב על זה כבר לא נשארו מקומות. העובדה שהמקום היה לוקיישן בפני עצמו למקדימים, נתנה לנו הרבה מרווח נשימה ביום החתונה, וזה פלוס מאוד רציני. אני לא ארבה במילים, כי לדעתי המקום והתמונות מדברים בעד עצמן.


----------



## המרחפת (11/2/12)

סוף סוף! 
מחכה לקרוא


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

צילומים מקדימים 
המקדימים שלנו צולמו בG&D, בנווה צדק וברחבי שוק הפשפשים. אני דווקא רציתי שלפחות לוקיישן אחד יהיה באזור "טבעי" עם עצים וירוק, אבל נאלצתי לוותר כי לא היה זמן (השמש כבר שקעה ב- 16:45) ונתקענו בפקק אימים ביציאה מנווה צדק לכיוון יפו (לא ברור למה, אבל כנראה בגלל ההשפעות של חופש חנוכה וחופשת כריסמס האזור היה מפוצץ בתיירים ומטיילים). צריך לדעת לוותר ולזרום ולשמוח עם מה שכן ניתן להספיק ולעשות, ולשמחתי למרות שחשבתי שממש אתבאס אם לא יהיה מספיק זמן לצילומים ולכמה לוקיישנים, הייתי ממש בסדר עם זה ואני מרוצה מאוד ממה שכן הספקנו. את צילומי הרווקות שקיבלנו כפרס בפורום על התמונה הזוגית שצילמנו, ננסה לעשות במקום יותר ירוק ובנוף הטבע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מה שכן, הגענו מוקדם לאולם וזה אפשר לנו לעשות סיבוב, לראות את הכל לפני שמגיעים האורחים, לאכול טוב, לשבת עם המשפחה בחדר חתן כלה וקצת לדבר, ולסיים עם רוב צילומי המשפחות לפני שהגיעו האורחים - וזה היה מוצלח מאוד. בתמונה, אני מחכה במרפסת של ה- G&D לבייב שיגיע וסוף סוך ניפגש


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מפגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אני ובייב. איזו התרגשות!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מפגש - סוף סוף מתנשקים! 
כמה חיכיתי לרגע הזה (בערך 4 שעות give or take
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... הסתכלתי על העיניים המחייכות של בייב שרעד מהתרגשות והרגשתי את הלב שלי מחסיר פעימה. הוא האיש שחיכיתי לו כל חיי, והיום אנחנו חוגגים את הזוגיות שלנו... כמה רגש בנקודת זמן קצרצרה!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

עוד קצת מפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר כתבתי כמה חיכיתי לרגע הזה? הסתכלתי שוב על בייב, מנסה לנצור את הרגע כך שלעולם לא אשכח אותו, ולחשתי לו כמה אני אוהבת וכמה הוא חתיך


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

עוד קצת מ- G&D 
הפעם תמונה שצולמה מהמרפסת לכיוון הכניסה. קצת מרגיש כמו סצינה מסרט מחוכים, לא?


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

יש נדנדה, לא ננצל אותה? 
אחרי שניסיתי להתיישב על הנדנדה בפעם הראשונה השתטחתי על הרצפה וקיבלתי מכה ממש חזקה בברך (כבר כתבתי כמה אני מגושמת...) מזל שהייתי בכזה היי שלא הרגשתי את זה עד למחרת החתונה!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מיטת שמלה/שמלת מיטה- השתקפות


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מקדימים בנווה צדק


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

בחנות וינטאג' 
את הזר המיובש השאלתי מאחת הואזות שהוצגו למכירה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

טורקיז!


----------



## shira3121 (11/2/12)

התמונות שלכם מדהימות אחת אחת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

התמונות שלכם מהממות! 
כל הכבוד על המחשבה על הפרטים הקטנים, תשומת הלב וההשקעה הרבה שניכר שהשקעתם בנושא הצילום (דרך הסינון שעשיתם לצלמים ועד לבחירת האקססוריז והלוקיישנים המגניבים). הכל נראה כל כך יפה ולקוח מתוך מגזין חתונות!


----------



## IMphoenix (12/2/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מבקשת נשיקה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

דלת כחולה 
בתמונה הזו אפשר גם לראות את התיק שלי.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (11/2/12)

אני פשוט מוקסמת! 
איזו חשיבה על הפרטים הקטנים, איזה יופי, כמה אושר.... ובכלל - היית כלה מהממת! מחכה להמשך


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מקדימים ברחבי שוק הפשפשים 
יש המון תמונות לבחור מהן, אני אנסה לא להעמיס יותר מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצאנו חיפושית לבנה שממש התאימה לנו! אבל אל תגלו לאף אחד! (את התמונה צילמה סמדר המלווה שלי)


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

The mess 
אולי זו "הצעקה" הבאה? LOL


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שיר אהבה 
בשיטוטינו בשוק הפשפשים נכנסנו לאיזה גלריה ובה תערוכה כלשהי. נתקלנו במייצג "שיר אהבה" וחשבנו לעצמנו "כמה סימבולי". ואז בייב פצח בהקראת שיר אהבה במלודרמטיות, וקרע אותי מצחוק!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

בבית של עמי ותמי 
חנות צבעונית ומתוקה בשוק הפשפשים (לא טעמתי, אולי הכל באמת עשוי ממתקים?)


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מבט צבעוני מלמעלה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

שתי הדקות שלי עם מרילין 
אחת התמונות שאני הכי אוהבת!


----------



## fluppster (12/2/12)

איזה יופי! 
את פשוט מדהימה והשמלה מהממת!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

נחים על ספה יפה


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

נהנים ממופע רחוב 
נראה לי שקצת לקחנו מהן את ה- spotlight....


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מבט מחלון צהוב 
בבוטקה שבמרכז הרחבה העיקרית של שוק הפשפשים


----------



## Nooki80 (11/2/12)

מנצלים את הרגע למבט מלא אהבה


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

בדרך 
סמד אהובתי הולכת מאחורי מסדרת את השמלה ומדברת בנייד. אין, נשים הן כאלה מולטי טסקריות!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תמונה שאני ממש אוהבת 
לא יודעת להסביר למה, יש לתמונה הזו ניחוח של מקום אחר וזמן אחר.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תמונת המגזין שלנו 
אני חשה כל כך ברת מזל שאני ובייב מצולמים בתמונה הזו. לטעמי היא פשוט מושלמת, בדיוק כך קיוויתי שתמונות המקדימים שלנו יראו, תמונות שרואים בבלוגי צילום וחתונות (כמה אני אוהבת כאלה!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ופשוט מייחלים שפעם בחיים יהיה מישהו מספיק מוכשר שידע לתפוס גם אותך בתמונה כל כך מסוגננת ועל זמנית. אני אוהבת שיש כ"כ הרבה פרטים בתמונה ולוקח זמן עד שעצם מתפקסים על זה שיש שם חתן וכלה שמתנשקים, שזה לא in your face. אני באמת חושבת שבלי קשר אלינו, מגיעות לאיה הצלמת תשואות על התמונה הזו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

ואוו! זה כל מה שיש לי להגיד כרגע...


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/12)

וואו, מאיפה להתחיל?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכל כל כך מדהים ועוד לא כתבת חצי מהקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני רק יכולה לתאר איך זה יימשך אבל לא יכלתי להתאפק.. תשמעי, הרבה זמן לא ראיתי קרדיטים מחתונה שאהבתי בה כל דבר! (ואני שורצת פה לסירוגין מאז החתונה של אחותי ב-2007 , פדיחות להודות בזה) תמיד כשאני מסתכלת בחתונות של חו"ל, בכל הבלוגים, אני מפנטזת על חתונה כזו, קטנה, אינטימית ושהכל בה ווינטג'י,אישי ועם תשומת לב לפרטים קטנים ואתם הצלחתם לעשות את זה, אפילו שהחתונה הייתה גדולה. וזה אתגר עצום! בינתיים הכל עוצר נשימה ואני מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך וגם, שולחת לך מסר בנוגע לצילום - איה ואבי וקנלה זה ב-ד-י-ו-ק ההרכב שאנחנו בונים עליו ואת התמונות והטיזר שלך מסתבר שכבר ראיתי כמה פעמים,כי אני חורשת על האתרים שלהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 המון מזל טוב מאחלת לכם שכל יתר החיים שלכם יהיו מלאי אהבה ומיוחדים, כמו שהתמונות והסיפורים שלך משקפים.


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

המקדימים שלכם מקסימים 
איה היתה הצלמת השניה ששקלנו


----------



## NetaSher (13/2/12)

תמונה מדהימה! 
היה שווה לחרוג בתקציב בשביל תמונות אלו


----------



## Discordi (14/2/12)

אויש, פשוט מקסים! 
בהחלט כפיים לצלמת.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

חייבת להגיב כבר עכשיו 
חיכיתי וציפיתי לראות את הקרדיטים שלך. הם מפורטים, מושקעים וכיף לקרוא אותם. אהבתי כמובן את כל מה שבחרת... ובמיוחד התרגשתי מהטיזר המקסים והמיוחד. התמונות שלכם מקסימות וניכר בהם שיש ביניכם המון אהבה. אני מאד מתחברת למה שאת כותבת. אני חייבת לציין שקצת הצחקת אותי (בקטע טוב של מקריות). אנחנו בחרנו להצטלם בלוקיישן ירוק. בגלל שגם לנו היה מעט זמן, נאלצנו לבחור- או צילומים במקום טבעי וירוק או צילומים בסגנון אורבאני. בסוף, בגלל שיקולי מיקום ונסיעות בחרנו להצטלם במתחם שבע תחנות. אני מאד אוהבת את התמונות שלנו - אבל היו חסרים לי כמה תמונות מלוקיישנים עירוניים יותר (התכנון המקורי שלי בכלל להצטלם במקומות שונים בת"א בהתאם לתחנות שונות בזוגיות שלנו ובסוף זה לא יצא כי ויתרתי...). כך שאני מאד מתחברת למה שכתבת אבל שמחה שזכיתם בצילומי הזוגיות כך שתהיה לכם הזדמנות להצטלם קצת בטבע!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

דווקא זכרתי את הנושא הזה מהקרדיטים שלך 
וגם במהלך הצילומים חשבתי לעצמי שעשיתם את הבחירה הנכונה, להתמקד במה שאפשר וניתן להספיק ולעשות ולא להיתקע על מה שלא. ואם חשוב לך ואת רוצה לגוון את התמונות, אני דווקא חושבת שזו יכולה להיות אחלה מתנה ליום נישואין ראשון, יום צילומי זוגיות במקומות שחשובים לכן ובנוף שאתם אוהבים. אפשר להפוך את זה ליום כיף של ממש (אולי לעשות סוג של מצא את המטמון בשיתוף פעולה עם הצלם/צלמת?) בתנאים ובזמן שנוח לכם בלי להיות כבולים ללו"ז הקשיח של יום החתונה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

תודה על הרעיון! 
רעיון מעולה! אולי באמת נעשה את זה... אם אשכנע את אהובי ששונא להצטלם לשתף איתי פעולה. בינתיים, אני שומעת את ג'וני נוחר ומתבאסת על זה שאין לנו תמונות עם החבר הכי טוב שלנו מהחתונה...


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תרים אחרי מקום לחתונה 
בעיקרון, לחיפוש מקום לחתונה הגענו ממש ירוקים, לא היה לנו מושג מה נחשב יקר ומה לא, מינימום של 350 ₪ לאדם נשמע לנו יקר, אבל לא היה לנו מושג שזה יקר משמעותית ממקומות אחרים. עשינו קצת תחקיר וגילינו שאפשר לצאת יותר בזול (הממ הרבה יותר) אבל למעט מקום אחד שראינו, המקומות שהיו יותר זולים לא התאימו לנו ולמה שרצינו בכלל. קודם כל, היינו מאוד מוגבלים מבחינת התאריכים, ידענו שהחתונה חייבת להיערך בשבוע האחרון של דצמבר מכיוון שזוהי חופשת כריסמס וסמסטר בחו"ל והיו לנו לפחות 15 איש שגרם בחו"ל והוזמנו. אח"כ היינו מוגבלים מהכיוון של מספר המוזמנים. על הנייר היו לנו 370 מוזמנים וחששנו שאם נסגור במקום שבו יש קיבולת של עד 270 איש זה עלול להיות צפוף ולא נוח. בפועל הגיעו בסופו של דבר רק 244 אורחים כך שלו היינו סוגרים במקום של עד 270 איש, לא היה צפוף, אבל זה משהו שלא יכולנו לחזות כ"כ הרבה זמן מראש. בכל אופן, לפני שאני מגיעה לדבר על בית על הים הנה סקירה על שאר המקומות שראינו: היינו ב*כליף* ביפו (לא התחברנו) ו*בגורדו*, ששם היינו עדים לפיאסקו אמיתי בגזרת הרב/חופה תוך כדי חתונה שנערכה במקום. מעבר לכך שהגורדו לא התאים מבחינת הקיבולת די היה לנו במה שראינו כדי להתקפל משם די מהר. *White* בפרדס חנה - מאוד אהבנו את הוינטאג'יות והתחושה של ה- English garden שיש בו, אפילו היינו בטעימות (קייטרינג קארמה, היה טעים). הם מאוד הלכו לקראתנו והמקום היה משמעותית זול משאר המקומות, במיוחד בהשוואה ליום חמישי (פער של 20K). הבעיה היא שמדובר במקום קטן שמכיל עד 270 איש, וגם הם מחולקים בין חללים שונים (או יושבים בגינה). במבט שני ושלישי היה נראה לנו שהמקום קצת מהוהה במקומות שבהם הוא לא אמור להיות (למשל השטיחים והספות שהיו עם כתמים או קרועים).   שיקול נוסף שבעצם הכריע למה לא ללכת על הווייט (עם כל השאר היינו מסתדרים בצורה כזו או אחרת)היה המרחק. הרבה מהאורחים הגיעו מהדרום או שהם אורחים מחו"ל שהיו צריכים לנווט את דרכם לפרדס חנה. חשבנו גם על פקקים (שיש גם באמצע השבוע ולא רק ביום ה') והגענו למסקנה שזה פשוט רחוק לנו מדי. רצינו שלפחות הצעירים יוכלו להגיע במוניות כדי שלא יצטרכו לעשות את השיקול של לשתות או לנהוג, וגם יוכלו להישאר עד שעה מאוחרת יותר. *שדות *– אחותו של בייב התחתנה שם לפני כמה שנים בקיץ ומכירה את הבעלים ולכן נתנו צ'אנס. אבל המקום היה גדול לנו מדי ולא כ"כ התרשמנו מהאולם (הגן יפה מאוד אבל אנחנו היינו אמורים להתחתן בשיא החורף...). מה גם שדי סיוט להגיע למקום, ואם יש גשם בכלל מדובר במסע דמוי מלכת המדבר. אני מבינה שגם אין להם בכלל רישיונות לערוך אירועים כך שבכל מקרה זה לא התאים. *בית אנדרומדה* – במקור רצינו לערוך את החתונה ביום שישי בערב. חשבנו שזה אידיאלי, האורחים יוכלו להגיע לארוחת שישי ולהישאר עד מתי שיתחשק להם ולנו. לא היתה בעיה של כשרות מבחינתנו כי החתונה היתה חתונה אזרחית ובית אנדרומדה אינו מקום כשר ולכן לא מוגבל בשעות ובימים. המקום יפיפה! והצוות שם חביב מאוד, הבעיה שהוא מחולק ל- 3 קומות ולא יכו להכיל בנוחות יותר מ- 250 אורחים. וגם, יקר מאוד. *הקומה הרביעית* – היינו שם בחתונה של החברים הכי טובים שלנו בדיוק שנה לפני החתונה שלנו, והיתה אחת החתונות הכי מקסימות ומהנות שהייתי בה בחיי. המקום מקסים ומאוד התחברנו לסגנון העיצובי שלו. היו עם הקומה הרביעית כמה בעיות – הקיבולת שלו. בחתונה שבה היינו היו 250 איש ולא היה צפוף, אך אנחנו יושבנו בישיבה אלטרנטיבית וקצת היה משחק כיסאות מוזיקליים. לא רצינו לקחת צ'אנס עם כמות פוטנציאלית של מעל 280 איש. סיבה נוספת היא שמעגל החברים שלנו די זהה לזוג שהתחתן שם, ידענו גם שניקח את הדיג'יי שלהם, ולא ממש רצינו שתהיה השוואה איזה חתונה היתה טובה יותר וכו'.  וכמובן, יקר...


----------



## nino15 (12/2/12)

איזה קרדיטים כיפים! 
חיכיתי מלא זמן בשבילם. זה ממש מושקע ומפורט! קצת הדאגת אותי עם גורדו... מה קרה בחופה? הייתי שם כבר בשני אירועים כדי להרגיע כל מיני חששות שלי והכל היה בסדר... מה קרה באירוע שהיית?


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

המקום - "בית על הים" 
לאחר כל הסקירה הזו אני מגיעה למקום שבסוף סגרנו איתו – בית על הים. בעיקרון לבית הים הגעתי ממש במקרה. הייתי בסיבוב בשוק הפשפשים עם אבי וחלפנו על פני המקום בדרך לשוק. האולם היה נראה מאוד מרשים אבל שומם. בדרך חזרה לאוטו שוב חלפנו על פניו וראינו את איש האחזקה מסתובב, שאלנו אם יוכל להראות לנו את המקום והוא שמח לעשות זאת. מה נאמר, אני חושבת שכבר ברגע הזה נפל הפור. לאחר שביקרנו בכל המקומות שסקרתי בסעיף הקודם חשבתי, למה שלא נחזור לשם ונשמע מה יש להם לומר. בטל' קיבלתי הצעת מחיר שכללה הכל, שהיתה פחות או יותר זהה לקומה הרביעית. הגעתי לשם עוד פעם עם בייב, ומאוד התרשמנו מהמקום שוב. ישבנו לשיחה עם מעיין שהוא אחד השותפים במקום, ודווקא היה נראה שהוא עשה הכל כדי שלא נסגור שם. אבל גם הוא לא הצליח להרוס את הרושם שהמקום הזה עושה. אלגנטי, עיצוב נקי ולא תעשייתי/קובייתי, הקפדה על הפרטים הכי קטנים, ותחושה שיש שם צוות מאוד מקצועי (גם אם קצת אנטיפת) שלא מתחנחן (בשום שלב לא קראו לי מאמי, מה שהיה שולח אותי בטיל החוצה דרך הדלת הקרובה). לא הצלחנו להוציא את המקום הזה מהראש והיו להם כמה יתרונות מאוד בולטים – הקיבולת היא עד 450 איש, כך שאנו לא מוגבלים במס' המוזמנים ובכל מקרה לא יהיה צפוף.  הקייטרינג נכון לאז היה מגי וותולי שעשו גם את החתונה של אחותו הגדולה של בייב, והיו מאוד מוצלחים. מקום בת"א, נוח להגעה ל- 70% מהאורחים ובטח לצעירים שיוכלו להתנייד עם מוניות. בקיצור, כל מה שרצינו. חוץ מהמחיר. החלטנו שננסה להתמקח טיפה מתוך ידיעה שזה לא ממש מקום שמתמקח, התוכנית שלנו היתה מושלמת חוץ מהעובדה שאנחנו ממש לא יודעים להתמקח, ועוד פחות אוהבים את זה... אבל לא היה לנו מה להפסיד. החלטנו שלמרות החששות ולמרות העלות הגבוהה אנחנו לא רוצים להתפשר, כבר נמאס לנו מחיפושים, לא מצאנו משהו זול יותר שאהבנו והיה מתאים לנו מבחינת שאר הפרמטרים, הזמן כבר ממש לוחץ וצריך להודיע למוזמנים מחו"ל על תאריך, בקיצור, סוגרים איתם! בסופו של דבר לא היה מקום להתמקחות יותר מדי אבל הם כן עשו ג'סטה קטנה ובאו לקראתנו בקטנה. במהלך סגירת החוזה הובטח גם שהגג של המקום יעמוד לרשותנו בזמן האירוע (הגג מדהים!) ויהיה מקורה במהלך עונת החורף. זה משהו שמאוד התעקשנו עליו, כי בלי הגג מבחינתנו המקום היה הרבה פחות מרשים ויפה (מה גם שהתכוונו לערוך את החופה למעלה). לאחר שסגרנו חוזה הרגשנו שאבן עצומה נגולה מעלינו! לא היה לנו ספק שהולך להיות מצויין, וכל מי ששמע ששם סגרנו והיה במקום ציין שאיזה כיף ושאירועים קודמים שהיו בהם שם היו מהממים. היינו ממש רגועים. כמה חודשים אח"כ במקרה הסתבר לי שקייטרינג הבית השתנה, וחוזים חדשים נסגרים כאשר הקייטרינג שהמקום עובד איתו הוא טעם וצבע. התקשרתי לבית על הים שם הרגיעו אותי ואמרו לי חד משמעית שכל החוזים שנחתמו בתקופת מגי ותולי יכובדו, והם יעשו את הקייטרינג של הזוגות שחתמו מולם. לא שהיה לי משהו נגד טעם וצבע, פשוט, זה לא מה שחתמנו עליו. לאחר שוידאתי את הנושא נרגעתי ועזבתי את זה. אתם רק יכולים לתאר כמה התעצבנתי כאשר *חודש וחצי *לפני החתונה קיבלתי טלפון מבית על הים שמגי ותולי בסוף לא יעשו את האירוע אלא טעם וצבע – למרות מה שהובהר לי בעבר ולמרות החוזה. לא רוצה להיכנס למה קרה שם בדיוק כי אין לי באמת מושג וזה גם לא יהיה לעניין. אני יודעת שני דברים, אחת מחברות הפורום שלחה לי במסר פרטי ביקורת על אירוע שהיתה בו בבית על הים כשהקייטרינג היה מגי ותולי בימיו האחרונים במקום -וכתבה שהיה פשוט מזעזע מבחינת טיב האוכל ובעיקר מבחינת השירות.   הדבר השני, אותי כל התפנית הזו מאוד הרגיזה וערערה, עד כדי כך שחשבנו אולי זו ההזדמנות שלנו לבטל את האירוע שם ולמצוא משהו יותר צנוע. הרי המקום תומחר בצורה מסויימת ושווק בצורה מסויימת בין השאר בגלל הקייטרינג. אולי טעם וצבע טובים (לא ידעתי, למרות ששמעתי חוות דעת מעולות) אבל כל הסיפור הזה לא שופך אור מחמיא במיוחד על בית על הים, על היציבות שלהם והעל היכולת שלהם (ולא משנה מאיזו סיבה) לעמוד במה שהובטח. מה גם, שלא היתה לי כאן בחירה, הם עכשיו עבדו עם טעם וצבע, וזו היתה האופציה היחידה שלי, אם מחר ירצו לעבוד עם מסעדת פועלים באזור התעשייה של בני ברק (No disrespect, יש שם כמה מסעדות פועלים מעולות, אבל זה לא בדיוק מה שחשבתי עליו לחתונה) – זו זכותם ולי אין שום Say בעניין כי בחוזה מצויין "קייטרינג הבית". בכל אופן, זה מאוד ערער אותי על אף שהובטח לי שנפוצה ונשודרג ומה לא. אני חייבת להיות הוגנת ולומר שבדיעבד זה כנראה *הדבר הכי טוב שקרה לנו בכל תהליך ארגון החתונה*, ובטח ובטח שהסתבר ככזה בערב החתונה. אמנם תקראו על כך בסעיף הקייטרינג, אבל אני בכל זאת אכניס מילה או שתיים גם כאן. "טעם וצבע" היו מעולים. מעולים. מעולים. מא' ועד ת'. הכל נוהל ברוגע, ביעילות והיה טעים בצורה בלתי רגילה. זה סוף משבר חתונה ראשון. המשבר הבא קשור לאותה סגירת חורף שהובטחה לנו והתעקשנו עליה. אותה סגירת חורף על הגג שעד שבוע לפני החתונה שלנו *לא היתה קיימת*. בעצם, סגירת חורף גם לא היתה קיימת בחתונה שלנו אלא מה שכן הוקם היה אוהל, שאותנו סיפק (די בלית ברירה, זה בכל מקרה כל מה שהם היו מוכנים להתחייב אליו במקור) כי היה יום נעים, שמשי וללא גשם או רוח. לו היו רוח או גשם היינו צריכים לעשות את החופה בתוך האולם מכיוון שרעש של גשם על האוהל מאוד בעייתי, ואוהל הוא לא ממש פיתרון נגד רוח. גם במקרה הזה כל הסיפור התברר לי מחברת פורום שהתחתנה במקום שבועיים לפני. הם סגרו הרבה אחרינו ולהם מראש הובהר שלא יהיה קירוי. העובדה שהייתי צריכה לשמוע על זה שלא אמור להיות קירוי מחברת פורום ולא מהמקום עצמו, *ה ר ת י ח ה *אותי. עזבו את הכל, זו לא האחריות של המקום להתקשר ולספר לי שעדיין לא נמצא פיתרון? למה כל דבר שהיה קשור למקום הזה אני צריכה לגלות קודם בדרכים עקיפות? איזה מין שירות ומחוייבות לזוגות שסוגרים איתכם חוזה של עשרות אלפי שקלים? העובדה שאין אוהל או סגירת חורף אחרת ועוד לא יודעים אם ואיך יהיה, מה תהיה תכולתה של אותה סגירת חורף וכיוב' הם דברים שכדאי ורצוי לדעת מספיק זמן מראש, בטח לפני שמחליטים האם זו תהיה חתונה הפוכה, האם גם קבלת הפנים תהיה על הגג, ואיזו שעות צריך לרשום על ההזמנה. אנחנו ידענו שיש בעיה ממש בזמן סגירת ההזמנות, ועיכבנו את שליחתן להדפסה כ- 3 שבועות. גררו אותנו עד הרגע האחרון בתשובות לא מספקות לגבי האוהל הזה (אני מצטערת אבל לא מעניין אותי שאף ספק אוהלים לא רוצה חוזר אליכם עם תשובה, או פשוט לא רוצה להקים אוהל במקום כ"כ חשוף לרוח, וגם לא מעניין אותי מגבלות טכניות ואחרות), זו היתה המתנה מורטת עצבים שלי באופן אישי ממש הורידה מהם. כל ההתנהלות הזו נראתה לי מאוד לא מקצועית, איך יכול להיות שעוד במאי דיברנו על איזשהו קירוי וחודש לפני האירוע לא רק שהוא עדיין לא הוקם, אלא גם לא יודעים מי יקים אותו, ובאיזה גודל הוא יהיה ? אנחנו רצינו לעשות חתונה הפוכה שמשמעה שהחופה נערכת מאוחר לאחר הסעודה, כשכבר כל האורחים נמצאים, אם האוהל שיוקם יוכל להכיל תחתיו פחות מסה"כ כל האורחים...לא קיבלנו על זה תשובה חד משמעית עד כשבועיים לפני החתונה, הרבה אחרי שיצאו ההזמנות ובהם רשום שתהיה חתונה הפוכה. הסוף גם במקרה הזה הוא טוב. האוהל הנכסף הוקם כשבוע לפני האירוע שלנו, עברנו יומיים לפני החתונה באיזור וראינו את האוהל, ורק אז באמת נרגענו. אני לא יודעת מה המסקנה שאפשר לקחת מהסיפור הזה, שהרי בסופו של דבר הכל הסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר בערב החתונה ואני יודעת כמה זמן ומאמץ השקיעו כדי שאהיה מרוצה. לי באופן אישי חבל שהיו כאלו תלאות בדרך לשם, גם ככה ארגון חתונה זה עסק מלחיץ, ועל אחת כמה וכמה הלחיץ אותי הפרפקציוניסטית שקשה לה לשחרר. ההתנהלות הזו מתחה אותי עד קצה גבול היכולת שלי מבחינת התמודדות עם דברים שאין לי עליהם שליטה, ומבחינתי ההתמודדות הזו היתה קצת יותר מדי עבור מקום שמתפאר במוניטין שלו ובמקצועיות ובניסיון של הבעלים שלו. כדי לאזן את הרושם הקשה, אני אחזור ואומר, ביום החתונה הכל תיקתק. לא הורידו מאיתנו את העיניים לשנייה מרגע שהגענו לאולם, טיפלו בכל דבר שעוד לא הספקנו לבקש, הצמידו לנו את רותם מנהל האירועים שהיה מרגיע ונעים והיתה הרגשה שמדובר במכונה משומנת. אני גם יכולה להגיד שקיבלנו רק ביקורות חיוביות בצורה מהממת על המקום, על איך שהוא נראה, על כך שהכל היה באמת מתוקתק, נקי ומסודר עד הפרט הכי קטן- והאורחים הרגישו את זה.


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (13/2/12)

חייבת להעיר ולהאיר שזה הקרדיט של מקום לחתונה 
הכי מפורט והכי טוב שקראתי מעודי. לא שאני מזלזלת חלילה בשאר הבנות שהעלו קרדיטים, פשוט הרב דיי שוכחות את הדברים הפחות נעימים ולא מעלות אותם על הכתב, לכן אני מאוד מורשמת ומאוד אוהבת את המגה חפירה לגבי זה! כל הכבוד יקירתי! כיף שאת משקיעה ככה.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

קייטרינג - "טעם וצבע"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז את כל סאגת הקייטרינג קראתם בסעיף המקום, את הסעיף הזה אני שומרת רק לנימה חיובית ומחמאות, שכל כך מגיעים לקייטרינג "טעם וצבע". כחודש וחצי לפני החתונה היינו בטעימות אצל טעם וצבע עם ההורים של בייב וחברה שלי מהעבודה שידועה כאכלנית בררנית מאוד שסמכתי עליה שלא תתבייש לקטול אם צריך. יצאנו מהטעימות מוכנים למסור את נפשנו תמורת מתכון של פיננסיה שקדים או עוגת סולת עם מלבי... בייב תיאר את זה יפה לאחד החברים שלנו "ישבו שם נוקי, חברה שלה *וא מ א שלי*, טעמנו את הפיננסייה שקדים הזה והן נשמעו כאילו הן מג ראיין בסצינה המפורסמת ההיא מ-"כשהארי פגש את סאלי". זה היה מביך!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. עכשיו ברצינות, הטעימות היו לא פחות מאורגזמיות וכל ההתנהלות של צוות "טעם וצבע", החל מעמית (אחד השותפים), סיגל השפית, מיכל מנהלת האירועים ועד אחרון המלצרים, היתה דוגמה למקצועניות, נעימות ובעיקר לאיך אפשר להכין ולהגיש אוכל מדהים בטעמיו ובצורה אסתטית. מכיוון שהחתונה נערכה יום לאחר חנוכה, צ'ופרנו במיני סופגניות, ביקשנו להחליף את אחד מהקינוחים בפלטת הקינוחים שתוגש לכל שולחן (מגש קינוחים יפואי) בעוגיות טחינה, והם הסכימו. והיו עוד כמה שידרוגים נחמדים. למנה עיקרית בשרית הלכנו על קדרת ירקות שורש עם בשר בקר שהיה רך ונימוח (אני יודעת כי אכלנו ממנו!) במקום הסטייק המסורתי. לצמחוניים/טבעוניים דאגנו שיהיו מנות ספורות וייעודיות שיוגשו ישירות להם לשולחן (מנהלת האירוע קיבלה רשימה שמית+מספר השולחן), ולארוחת לילה הוספנו עמדת המבורגרים. קיבלנו תגובות מעולות על טיב האוכל והשירות, הרבה מהן תוך כדי האירוע, במהלך קבלת הפנים והסעודה כשהסתובבנו בין השולחנות. כולם ציינו לטובה את השירות הקשוב והיעיל, את זה שלא היה כלל תור במזנונים, ושהיה מספיק אוכל לכולם ( and then some) וכמובן, שהיה מאוד מאוד טעים. כמה גם טרחו לציין שזה היה האוכל הכי טעים שיצא להם לאכול בחתונה, ושהקינוחים היו לא פחות ממדהימים. בסיום האירוע קיבלנו מהקייטרינג כמות אוכל שהספיקה לנו לשבוע לפחות, כך שאנחנו יודעים מיד ראשונה שהיה מעולה. זה מקרה ברור של מעז יצא מתוק!


----------



## bluestvixen (12/2/12)

אחחחח...הפיננסייה שקדים של טעם וצבע


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

פיננסייה 
הוא די בהגדרה שקדים  ואם את רוצה מתכון את יודעת איפה למצוא אותי. או ש, את יודעת, תבואי לפה, אני אכין לך כמה סוגים


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

I'm leaving on a jet plane 
בדרכי אלייך. עוד מעט, עוד קצת


----------



## lady midnight1 (13/2/12)

כל הכבוד על ההתחשבות בטבעונים! 
הייתי במספר ארואים בהם יצאנו מהמקום רעבים..


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

בר- SUPREME BAR ושדרוג שתייה 
בר הבית של בית על הים הוא ה- supreme bar ואין מה לומר, סופרים אינדיד! כל צוות הבר מהמנהלי הבר לפני החתונה ועד הברמנים והברמניות בחתונה עצמה היו מקסימים. חייכניים, עושים שמח וצחוקים, וגם שמחו לבוא ולרקוד איתנו ועם האורחים בסוף הערב. תפריט הבר שכלול בדיל עם בית על הים הוא מהמקיפים שיש בשוק. למעט קאוות/למברוסקו, ווודקות וויסקי פרימיום, יש בו הכל! רוב החברים שאיתם התייעצתי לגבי הבר אמרו שאין שום צורך שנשדרג מעבר למה שהבר מציע בחבילה הבסיסית (היי, אנחנו לא מבינים שום דבר באלכוהול, חוץ מלברוסקו וקאווה, ואולי קצת ביין אדום) אבל היה לנו חשוב שתהיה שתייה איכותית ומגוונת מספיק בשביל הכמה חברים שכן חשוב להם אלכוהול איכותי. נפגשתי עם דנה האחראית מטעם הסופרים בר כחודש לפני החתונה, ועברנו על כמה דברים, היא ייעצה לי בנוגע לכמויות של קאווה/למברוסקו, והציעה שנשכור כוסות דרך הקייטרינג כי זה יצא לנו משתלם יותר (פר כוס ולא פר בן אדם- לפי חישוב של 4 כוסות לבקבוק) ושנקנה את הבקבוקים עצמאית. במקביל היא גם המליצה על ברנדים כשרים שלא תהיה בעיה להכניס לאולם. עוד פיתרון שניתן לנו לשיקולנו היה לשדרג וודקות וואן גוך וגריי גוס לפי צריכה- כלומר לפי בקבוק. נקבע ונשלם מראש לכך וכך בקבוקים מכל סוג. אם יגמר ונרצה להוסיף, זה יהיה באותו התמחור ורק בכפוף לאישור שלנו. ההפרש בין העלות של הבקבוקים דרך הבר לבין קנייתם עצמאית היה די זניח (משהו כמו 10 ₪ לבקבוק) ולכן הלכנו על הדיל הזה וסגרנו על 1 בקבוק גריי גוס (היה לנו עוד אחד שקיבלנו מאבא שלי ואותו היה צריך לסיים קודם) ו2 בקבוקי וואן גוך דאבל אספרסו. כ-3 שבועות לפני החתונה נסענו לסופ"ש ארוך בלונדון וקנינו בדיוטי פרי בקבוק גלנפידיך ובקבוק ג'וני ווקר בלאק לייבל. הם עלו ביחד משהו כמו 100$. במהלך הערב הסתבר לנו כמה ההחלטה כן לשדרג ולקנות וודקה וויסקי איכותיים השתלמה, החברים לא הפסיקו לשתות והיתה אווירה מאוד שמחה ומשוחררת. אני חושבת שהבקבוקים שקנינו של הדאבל אספרסו נגמרו מאוד מהר (הברמניות מזגו שוטים ברחבה כמה פעמים) ואח"כ ראיתי לפחות עוד שניים-שלושה בקבוקים של וואן גוך אסאי שהסתבר שהבר צ'יפר אותנו בהם J. גם הגריי גוס חוסל! יש לי הרגשה שהאורחים הפולניים שלנו "התיישבו" עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - הם סיפרו לנו שלמרות שהם רגילים בשתייה, (שאצלם מאוד זולה ואיכותית), הם יצאו מהחתונה שיכורים כ- LOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. את הקאוות מסוג MVSA קנינו בחינאווי, בקבוק ב-30 ₪ (בד"כ הם עולות כ-40-45 ₪ לבקבוק, כך נאמר לנו, ורק משום נגמר להם המלאי של הגודופרדו הם הסכימו למכור לנו במחיר הזה. אין לי מושג אם "עבדו" עליי, ליבכל אופן ה-MVSA הייתה מאוד טעימה). למברוסקו התעקשנו לקנות את הסוג שטעמנו במהלך הטעימות בטעם וצבע שנקרא Ca di valle (והוא ממש מעולה!) ב-25 ₪ הבקבוק בדרך היין (רק שם מצאנו אותו). סה"כ קנינו 34 בקבוקים מעורבים, היו לנו עוד 4 בקבוקים מלאים שנשארו ממסיבת הרווקות שלי, ואת כולם הבאנו לבית על הים יום לפני האירוע. בסופו של דבר מסתבר שקנינו יותר מדי ונשארנו עם 13 בקבוקי קאווה ועוד 8 בקבוקי למברוסקו. לא ברור למה. היינו ממש בטוחים שזה יחטף. (אני בעצמי שתיתי איזה 3 כוסות (לא כולל זו שנשפכה עליי בדיוק דקה אחרי שלקחתי אותה ואמרתי למוזגת שאקח למברוסקו בלאנקו, כי בטח אשפוך על עצמי...). מי שמעוניין/נת, אני מוכרת את הבקבוקים במחירי עלות, תוכלו לפנות אליי במסר.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

טיפים למשדרגי האלכוהול העצמאיים 
טיפים שנאספו בדם יזע ודמעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כמה נקודות שיעזרו למי שמחליט לקנות אלכוהול עצמאית: *1.* בעיקרון, המחירים בדיוטי פרי יותר זולים - אלא במקרים מאוד מיוחדים של מבצעי כסאח. *2.* יש לדיוטי פרי, ולכמעט כל חנות משקאות רצינית בארץ אתר אינטרנט מושקע עם מחירים. תתחילu בלעשות השוואות מחירים. קחו בחשבון שאמנם בדיוטי פרי יותר זול, אבל יש הגבלה של ליטר (נדמה לי) של משקה אלכוהולי לכל נוסע. אם נתפסים עם חריגה מכמות זו- תשלמו את המע"מ ואולי גם קנס. *3.* אם אתם מתחתנים במקום כשר, קחu בחשבון שתוכלו להכניס לשם רק משקאות עם מדבקת כשר פרווה מודבקת על כל אחד מהבקבוקים. הגריי גוס והוואן גוך שיש בדיוטי פרי הם בקבוקים ללא מדבקות כאלה. תוכלu לנסות לקנות שם ולהחליף בחנות בארץ - אם הם יסכימו (ורוב הסיכויים שלא יסכימו כי זה לא כ"כ חוקי). עדיף לברר זאת מראש כדי שלא "תתקעו" עם בקבוק שאין לכם שימוש בו(טוב טוב, תמיד יש מה לעשות עם בקבוק אלכוהול איכותי, אבל אתם מבינים למה הכוונה J). *4.* לוויסקי, כך הבנתי (רק לסוגים מסוימים) יש כשרות גורפת ולא צריך מדבקת כשרות על כל בקבוק. אנחנו קנינו בדיוטי פרי בקבוק אחד גלנפידיך (12 שנים) ואחד ג'וני בלאק אחרי שווידאנו עם הבר שלנו שלא תהיה בעיה עם הבראנדים האלה למרות שלא מודפס עליהם אישור כשרות פרטני. דרך אגב, נשאר לנו יותר מחצי מכל בקבוק (250 אורחים). *5.* נפח הבקבוק!!! מאוד חשוב! בד"כ בחנויות בארץ נפח הבקבוקים הוא 750 מ"ל ואילו בדיוטי יש לך גם 750 מ"ל וגם 1 ליטר. חשוב לשים לב שבהרבה מקרים המחיר ל- 750 מ"ל בארץ זהה פלוס מינוס למחיר של 1 ליטר בדיוטי... כך שאם תקנו בדיוטי פרי רוב הסיכויים שתשלמו פחות בעבור נפח בקבוק גדול יותר.   *6.* בדקו טוב כמה צעירים יש לכם ועד כמה שווה לכם להתעסק בשדרוג חיצוני (לנו הבר נתן כאמור אפשרות לשדרג לפי בקבוק ולא לפי כמות אנשים, וזה היה פיתרון מעולה שחסך לנו הרבה מאוד טרחה וגם לא יצא יקר בהרבה מאשר אם היינו קונים עצמאית) אם בסה"כ יש לכם מעט אנשים צעירים עם טעם אנין אז אולי לא שווה להשתגע. מצד שני, אצלנו כשהתחילו לפתוח את הוואן גוך... גם מי שלא שותה בד"כ שתה, ושתה כהוגן (myself included  ). וואן גוך זה אחלה דבר! בתמונה הלא מחמיאה בעליל שמצורפת תוכלו לראות עד כמה ( וואן גוך אסאי במקרה הזה) !


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

עיצוב 
אני אתחיל מזה שעיצוב ואסתטיקה מאוד חשובים לי. יצא שהוצאנו חלק ניכר מהוצאות החתונה על בית על הים שהוא מקום מאוד מעוצב ומוקפד, ולכן לא הרשיתי לעצמי לחרוג מ-3000 ₪ לעיצוב נוסף על העיצוב הבסיסי שהמקום מספק (שולחנות עץ יפיפיים שממש לא רצוי להסתיר במפה, פמוטות ועששיות ועוד כמה אביזרים). בית על הים עובדים עם כמה מעצבים, אבל צור (האחראי על הקשר עם הזוגות המתחתנים) הבין את המגבלה והמליץ לי לפנות למעצב אירועים שהוא מכיר ועובד איתו הרבה בשם יוסי, שלטענתו ידע להוציא את המקסימום מהסכום שהקצבתי לטובת מקסימום עיצוב. אני עושה פאוזה רגע, ועוברת לאיך דמיינתי לעצמי את העיצוב בחתונה שלי (לפני שידעתי כמה עולה עיצוב וכמה הטעם שלי יקר): בחלומות שלי עיצוב החתונה שלי היה וינטאג' כפרי ומעודן, סידורים קטנים בצבעי שמנת וורוד עתיק וחיוור בתוך כלי חרסינה לבנים בגדלים שונים מעוטרים בציורי פרחים (קנקני תה, מרקיות, כוסות, קעריות, ממש סרביס שלם) המונחים על גבי מפיות תחרת גפיור בצבע שמנת. לחילופין חשבתי על סידורים צבעוניים בהשראת גן אנגלי (אמנון ותמר, לוע הארי, פטוניות, נוריות וכלניות) גם בכלים נמוכים וכפריים. כמו שאמרתי כבר בהתחלה, היו דברים שסתם גררנו לרגע האחרון, עיצוב היה אחד מהם. ליוסי פנינו פחות מ-3 שבועות לפני האירוע, באתי לפגישה איתו עם "לוח ההשראה" שלי. תמונות של סידורים וכלי עיצוב שאהבתי, צבעים ופרחים שרציתי וכיוב'. קודם כל אני ויוסי ממש התחברנו בראש העיצובי, ומאוד מאוד אהבתי עבודות שלו. כמובן שמה שהכי אהבתי היו עבודות שלו מתקופת עבודתו כמעצב אירועים בהולנד... ישבנו וקישקשנו על פרחים ועיצוב איזה 3 שעות בלי קשר לשום דבר (בייב ישב והחזיק לי את היד בגבורה בכל הזמן הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אבל, יוסי הכין אותי די מהר לכך שמה שאני רוצה מאוד יקר, יקר מכפי התקציב שלי, או פשוט לא ניתן להשיג בעונה הזו בארץ (או בכלל). ניסינו למצוא פתרונות, ומבחינת הפרחים אמרנו שניצמד לצבעי שמנת וורוד חיוור, עם קצת ירק, בחלק מהשולחנות (העגולים בעיקר) בסידורים קצת יותר גדולים בתוך כלי חרסינה לבנה שהיו לו (בלי עיטורי פרחים...), ולגבי שאר השולחנות סוכם שאני ובייב נעשה סיבוב ב"פרחי תבור" בכפר ויתקין ונראה עם יש שם משהו במחיר סביר שעונה על הצרכים. מסיבוב בשוק הפשפשים ירדנו כי הבנו שלקנות כלים ל-20-25 שולחנות הולך להיות עסק מאוד יקר ובעייתי. לא מצאנו את מבוקשנו בפרחי תבור. מצאנו דברים קרובים למה שחיפשנו בעלות של לא פחות מ-45 ₪ לפני מע"מ לחתיכה. שאר הדברים שהיו קרובים למה שחיפשנו היו פלסטיקיים או פשוט קיטשיים מדי ונראה יותר כמו פארודיה על מה שרציתי. יצאתי מפרחי תבור מבואסת להחריד כי שם הבנתי שלא יהיה לי בחתונה את מה שאני רוצה. אלא אם אחרוג בכמה אלפים מתקציב העיצוב – מה שלא הייתי מוכנה לעשות בשום אופן. בסופו של דבר, נמצאה ישועה במקום מאוד לא צפוי – הוויטרינה של אמא של בייב. מצאנו שם מרקיות מחרסינה לבנה שהיו חלק מליין שייצרו אחותו ובעלה כשהיה להם עסק לכלי קרמיקה/חרסינה לפני אי אלו שנים. המרקיות האלו היו עודפים או משהו בסגנון ובמשך שנים פשוט חיכו בוויטרינה. הצלחנו לחלץ ממנה 13 יח', ועוד כמה כלי חרסינה לבנה בגדלים שונים שמצאנו אצלנו בבית (קומקום תה קטן וכוסות תואמות) מה שהספיק לשולחנות המלבניים בהיקף האולם. על שאר השולחנות הונחו הפמוטים והעששיות של בית על הים. הפרחים בסידורים היו ליזיאנטוסים וורדים, ועוד כמה פרחים קטנים יותר שאני לא זוכרת את שמם, כולם בגווני שמנת, ועלי ירק שונים.  על המדף/דלפק שמסביב לאזור רחבת הריקודים/קבלת הפנים יוסי הניח ראשי וורדים בצבע ורוד חיוור ועששיות. יוסי נתן לנו עוד טיפ טוב שקשור בחופה. את החופה ידענו שנערוך למעלה על הגג תחת האוהל, אבל קבלת הפנים ועיקר האירוע יהיו למטה בתוך האולם, ולכן המליץ שאת החופה נעצב עם יתרת הכסף מהתקציב שישאר אחרי שנוודא שרחבת האולם והשולחנות מטופלים, זאת מכיוון שהחופה היתה אמורה להיות 20 דקות מתוך כלל הערב. מכיוון שבייב לא רצה חופה מסורתית הלכנו על החופה שבית על הגג מציעים – 4 מוטות לבנים על במה (מסיבות לוגיסטיות בעיקר, החברים הכי טובים שלנו היו חלק מהטקס והוא רצה שיהיה להם נוח לצפות ולהגיע לקדמת החופה בהתאם לחלקם בטקס). במקור רציתי שהחופה תהיה יותר עשירה בבד (לא קונסטרוקציות או חופה יפנית אלא רק בד שנופל ברכות ומעבה טיפה את רגלי החופה) אבל שוכנענו שאין צורך, ושעדיף להשקיע בפרחים צפופים שיצפו את החלק הקדמי העליון. ביקשנו מיוסי שהפרוכת תהיה מתחרה (מכל הדיבורים על עיצוב וינטאג' זה כמעט הדבר היחיד שבסוף הצלחנו שיהיה). התוצאה היא חופה מאוד עדינה, צנועה ופשוטה (במובן החיובי של המילה). בדיעבד, אני מסתכלת על התמונות וקצת ריק לי בעיניים, ואני מרגישה שלא היו מזיקים עוד פרחים באולם ובחופה, אבל אני באמת חושבת שאנחנו ויוסי עשינו את המקסימום שאפשר תחת ההגבלות. הרי אין גבול לכמה שאפשר להוציא על עיצוב. החרטה היחידה שלי היא שלא התעקשתי לבקר באיקאה לפני החתונה, כי אם הייתי מוצאת את עציצי התחרה שקניתי שם לפני שבועיים, הייתי בוודאי משתמשת בהם לחלק מהשולחנות ואולי גם על עמודי החופה. אני מתנחמת בעובדה ש-70% מהאורחים לא באמת שמים לב לעיצוב כמוני – אלא אם הוא מפריע להם או ממש בטעם רע, וזה לא היה המקרה שלנו.  דווקא מסתבר שלהיפך, יוסי סיפר לי שזוג אחר שמתחתן בבית על הים ראה את העיצוב שלנו והחליט ללכת על אותו הקו. הם גם רצו כלים כמו המרקיות שהבאנו, אבל הוא נאלץ לאכזב אותם ולומר להם שזה מגיע מהבוידעם של האימא של החתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לצערי עדיין לא קיבלתי את התמונות מיוסי (שגם צילם את העבודה שלו) ולכן אני לא יכולה להראות לכם את הסידורים הקטנים.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

וורדים ועששיות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

נוקי, בקשר לעששיות 
לנו בבית יש עששית שהייתה שייכת לסבתא של אורן. זה הפריט ששומרים עליו מכל משמר בכל מעבר דירה! היא פשוט יפיפיה... (ומבחינת ערך סנטימנטאלי היא יקרה מפז) כל הכבוד שהם מספקים כאלה עששיות כחלק מהעיצוב הבסיסי, בעיני זה מקסים! אני תמיד מתבאסת כשאני רואה את העששיות היפניות האלה שנראות כמו המבערים שהיינו מקבלים פעם כמתנות בתיכון... (מקווה שאת מבינה למה אני מתכוונת...), בעיני, עששיות כאלו הרבה יותר יפות. כל הכבוד שהתעקשת עם נושא העיצוב ללכת על משהו שבאמת מדבר אליך והייתה לך את התושיה למצוא את הכלים המתאימים.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

העששית של סבתא של אורן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
יפה מאוד! מאוד! ויודעת על מה את מדברת לגבי העששיות היפניות


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

פמוטות


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

שולחנות 
וברקע קיר התמונות של בית על הים


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

אמשיך מחר! 
המיטה ובייב קוראים לי. לאו דווקא בסדר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bluestvixen (12/2/12)

עשית לי את היום עם הקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך


----------



## Discordi (12/2/12)

יופי של קרדיטים! מחכה להמשך


----------



## fluppster (12/2/12)

מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קרדיטים פשוט מקסימים!!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (12/2/12)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! 
דמעתי קצת בטיזר וידאו כשהעלית לראשונה ועכשיו ההצעה גרמה לי לדמוע. איזו כלה יפה היית, איזו חתונה יפה. תענוג לקרוא ולראות


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

סידורי הושבה ואישורי הגעה 
אחד מהדברים הבאמת טובים שיש בבית על הים הוא נושא ההושבה ואופן החיוב על רזרבות/מינימום. בבית על הים, בניגוד לשאר המקומות שעליהם שמעתי, מחייבים בהתאם לכמות המינימום שעליה התחייבתם בחוזה + כל האנשים מוזמנים הנוספים שהגיעו מעבר למינימום. לא מתחשבים בכמה שולחנות נערכו, בכמה כיסאות ישבו, או בכל מיני פרמטרים מוזרים אחרים. משלמים את המינימום שהתחייבתם ואת מספר האנשים הנוסף שהגיע - אם הגיע. זה משחרר את הזוג מלעשות כל מיני מניפולציות ודוקטורט בנושא ההושבה כדי למנוע הפסדים (אני קצת מתביישת להודות, אבל זה היה מעבר לכוחותיי להתעמק בתסבוכת ההושבה והרזרבות באותו השולחן. צריך להיות אלגוריתם לדברים האלו!). את סידורי ההושבה בייב עשה, הוא התייחס לזה כמו אל חידה או משחק בזמן שאני הרמתי ידיים אחרי השולחן הראשון שניסיתי לסדר. אני חושבת שבייב צריך להשכיר את שירותיו בתור סדרן שולחנות. בכל אופן, בגלל צורת ההתחשבנות הזו פתחנו שולחנות על ימין ועל שמאל, היו שולחנות של 12 איש שסודרו בהם רק 9 אנשים, ושולחנות של 10 עם 8 איש, וגם שולחן אחד של 8 אנשים שהושבו בו 6 אנשים. היה מלא מקום לתנודות בין השולחנות, ולא היה צריך את התערבותו של מנהל אירוע או נציג מטעם המשפחה כדי שיבדקו שכולם ישובים ואם צריך לפתוח עוד שולחנות או לערוך עוד מקומות. בסוף דווקא השכנים של ההורים של בייב לא קראו נכון את פתקית ההושבה שלהם ו"דפקו" לבייב את הסידור. הם באו לשבת איתנו בשולחן המשפחה... אני חושבת שאף פעם השכנים של ההורים לא "שודרגו" ככה LOL. בכל אופן, אני לא מבינה למה כל המקומות לא עובדים כך, ז"א אני כן מבינה, אבל חושבת ששיטת פתיחת השולחנות/עריכת מקומות ברגע האחרון היא שיטה מגעילה שלא מוסיפה כבוד לאף מקום שנוקט בה. זו סתם התנכלות לזוגות המתחתנים ונסיון די שקוף לעשות עוד כסף על כלום. אגב, אישרו לנו הגעה 264 אנשים ועוד 8 רזרבה, ובפועל הגיעו 244 לפי ספירת האולם. זה היה נשמע לנו מספר הגיוני וגם כך התחייבנו בחוזה על 250 ולא יכולנו לרדת לפחות מזה. אז יצא ששילמנו על 6 מנות מיותרות, אבל התכוננו לזה, ולא ממש היינו מופתעים. לגבי אישורי הגעה, ההורים של בייב עשו לצד שלו, ההורים שלי עשו כל אחד למוזמנים שלו, ואנחנו עשינו לחברים שלנו ולמקומות העבודה במייל. היו כמה אנשים שהודיעו שיגיעו כנראה מכיוון שהיה להם לא נעים, ובסוף לא הגיעו. אני מניחה שאין מה לעשות, תמיד יהיו אנשים כאלה, שלא מבינים שעדיף פשוט לומר שלא מגיעים. אנחנו ממש השתדלנו להעביר את המסר שאנחנו מזמינים רק אנשים שקרובים לנו או להורינו, ושאנחנו לא לוחצים ולא נחקור את מי שיודיע שהוא לא מגיע, ובכל זאת, כאמור, היו שלא הגיעו. היו גם סיפורים הזויים, כמו מישהי שהתקשרה לאמא שלי יום למחרת החתונה וסיפרה שהרגע היתה בבית על הים ואמרו לה "גברת, החתונה היתה אתמול..."   בכל מקרה, אישורי הגעה הם משהו שממש חובה לעשות, בטח ובטח במקומות שבהם עובדים לפי השיטה של חיוב על פי סידורי ההושבה. אפשר לגייס חברים שיתקשרו "מטעם האולם" או אפילו שהזוג עצמו יתקשר כל אחד לאורחים של הצד השני, ויציג עצמו כאילו הוא מאשר הגעה מטעם האולם. חשוב לומר לאורחים את יום החתונה (ולא רק תאריך) ונקודות ציון בדרך למקום האירוע (למשל אנחנו אמרנו שהאולם נמצא ממש ליד כיכר השעון ביפו, על הטיילת) כך שגם אם האורחים איבדו את המפה, יש להם איזשהו רפרנס לציון דרך קרוב.


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

אני ממש מסכימה לגבי ההושבה 
אני לא ממש זכרתי בדיוק מה אמרו לנו בחמאם לגבי זה כשחתמנו ולאט לאט, מקריאה בפורום של הדוקטורטים שבנות עשו על זה, התחלתי יותר ויותר לחשוש. רק המחשבה על זה עשתה לי כמעט אולקוס.. אבל למזלי, שאלתי בחמאם פעם אחרונה שהיינו שם והסתבר שהם מחייבים כמו בבית על הים- בפועל מי שנכנסולא לפי שולחנות, כיסאות או סכו״ם. איזה מזל! אני הרבה יותר מעריכה אותם על זה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

זה יתרון עצום 
לנושא ההושבה יש משמעות כלכלית די רצינית בחתונה. גם אנחנו אגב, שילמנו על 6 מנות אקסטרה, אחרי שהגדלנו את כמות המוזמנים. אני קצת אמביוולנטית בקשר לנושא ההושבה: אישורי הגעה וסידורי ישיבה מבחינתי זה MUST, בגלל שזה נותן לאורחים תחושה שחשבת עליהם ודאגת להם. במיוחד לאור מקרה שקרה לנו באופן אישי בחתונה שבה לא היו סידורי הושבה ומצאנו את עצמנו יושבים לבד כי זוג קשישים התיישב בשולחן החברים במקומות ש"תפסנו" במרוץ שנוצר אחרי החופה... מצד שני, החשש הוא, כשמנסים לסדר את הרזרבות בתוך השולחנות - שאנשים ימתינו לכיסא יותר מדי זמן. ומצד שני, עדיף לסדר רזרבות בתוך השולחנות כי זה מבטיח שאנשים ישבו עם אנשים שהם מכירים - שזה בעיני אחד הדברים שחשובים מאד להנאה של האורחים בחתונה. לא מצאתי שום דרך יעילה אחרת לסדר רזרבות ולהשאיר אנשים ליד אנשים שהם מכירים. ויחד עם זאת, הדעה שלי היא שלפעמים לא נורא לשלם על כמה מנות אקסטרה בשביל ישיבה מכובדת ולקחתי בחשבון שבשל ההתעקשות שלי שהנושא יהיה יפה ומכובד, אולי אשלם על כמה מנות. בדיעבד, הניחוש שלי בקשר לרזרבות היה די נכון ולא פתחנו אף רזרבות, אך כאמור שילמנו על 6 מנות. סיכומו של דבר, עלות 6 המנות האלו נבלעה בעלות הכוללת של החתונה אבל התחושה שנושא ההושבה תוקתק כאמור, מאד ניחמה אותי. אגב, חשוב מאד את הרזרבות בתוך השולחן לא לשים בשולחנות של קשישים. אני מוכנה לספוג מנה של קשיש ורק שלא יצטרך לעמוד ולהמתין לכיסא. בקיצור- זכיתם עם שיטת ההושבה הזאת. גם בעיני זה הרבה יותר יפה ומכובד.


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

מנהל האירוע המצחיק שלנו 
אמר לי כששאלתי על זה- "אוי, לפתוח שולחן זה כזה ניינטיז!" ואת אנחת הרווחה שלי אפשר היה לשמוע עד רחובות בערך! לא יעזור כמה פעמים קראתי את ההסברים המפורטים שלכן על איך לעשות את זה, לא הבנתי ולא היה לי מושג איך אני אתמודד עם זה, זה כל כך הלחיץ אותי! אני מקווה שלא נרד מהמינימום שהתחייבנו עליו ולא נשלם על מנות סתם. היעד הבא שלי- לשכנע את הבר לחייב אותנו על דישרוגים לפי מספר בקבוקים ולא אנשים כמו שהיה לנוקי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/2/12)

זה גם שאלה של מקום 
אצלנו היו מאד גמישים איתנו- למרות שלכאורה השיטה עצמה מבאסת. הם חייבו אותנו לפי כמות הכיסאות שהמקום פורס. ההתעסקות בפועל עם כל נושא הרזרבה- למרות שהנושא העסיק אותי המון לפני כן, הייתה בפועל התעסקות של פחות משעה. לקח לי יותר זמן לשבת עם הסקיצה ולהחליט איזו קבוצה להושיב באיזה שולחן. אני בפועל לקחתי רק 5% רזרבה וזה הסתדר לי טוב- כי הסתמכתי על ניסיון קודם של המשפחה שלי ועל האינטואיציות של האמהות של שנינו. נושא ההושבה אצלי היה מאד מסודר ולא היו בעיות בכלל. מבחינתי, ה-6 מנות האלה היו זניחות ובסוף בכלל לא הרגשנו אותם בהוצאה הכוללת של החתונה. אגב, אצלנו, וברוב המקומות, אחרי שכולם מתיישבים מנהל האירוע מוציא מהשולחנות את הכיסאות הריקים כדי שהאירוע לא יראה ריק. מה שכן - זה תלוי כמה המקום מגלה גמישות כלפיך... אני חושבת שעניין ההושבה מאד חשוב וכדי להושיב בצורה טובה לא צריך להשקיע יותר מדי זמן.


----------



## Discordi (12/2/12)

אני מסכימה איתך לחלוטין 
גם אצלנו, בגלריית לורנס, היה רק מספר מוזמנים וזהו, ולא חייבו אותנו על כמות שולחנות, כיסאות או אלוהים יודע מה. זה באמת מוריד המון לחץ וחוסך מלא בלאגן. טוב לקרוא על מקומות שעובדים ככה.


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

כנראה שזה המקומות ביפו 
בית על הים, גלריה לורנס, החמאם... כדאי להתחתן ביפו!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

חתונה הפוכה- מה זה בכלל? 
כפי שראיתם בהזמנות החלטנו שהחתונה שלנו תהיה חתונה הפוכה. היה לנו נסיון מאוד מאוד מוצלח עם חתונה כזו שהיינו בה (אותה חתונה בקומה הרביעית). המשמעות היא שבחתונה הפוכה קודם כל עושים קבלת פנים קוקטיילית כזו שבהדרגה עוברת לישיבה בשולחנות ולארוחה מסודרת (אפשר הגשה, אפשר מזנונים, אנחנו בחרנו מזנונים). בעצם המשמעות היא שכל החלק של האוכל (למעט קינוחים, ארוחות לילה ועמדה שבכל מקרה נשארת פתוחה למי שלא הספיק לאכול לפני החופה) לפני החופה, מה שמאפשר לחופה להתחיל בשעה יותר מאוחרת, ולכלול יותר מוזמנים.   למה זה טוב? קודם כל, זה מאפשר לאורחים להגיע קצת יותר בנחת, קצת פחות לדאוג שמה יפספסו את החופה. ולמי שחשוב לו יותר האוכל – לא צריך לחכות עד השעה תשע (במקרה הטוב) בשביל לאכול. יש משהו בחתונה כזו שהוא יותר נינוח, לא צריך לרוץ כדי להספיק כל מיני דברים, אין לחץ על המזנונים כי מתחילים עם קבלת פנים ולאט לאט אנשים מתיישבים בשולחנות, כל אחד בזמן שלו, ואפשר לסיים את החופה וישר להתחיל לרקוד- אין הפסקות ועצירות בשביל האוכל ויש בד"כ זרימה טובה יותר של האירוע. הבעיה שלנו היתה שידענו שחברים שלנו והמשפחות עושים משהו כתוכנית אמנותית וגם ביקשנו מחברתי הטובה שי שתשיר. את התוכנית אמנותית עשינו בסוף הסעודה ולאחריה מייד החופה. התוכנית האמנותית בעצם "סגרה" את החלק הראשון של הערב והיתה הקדמה אישית משעשעת לחלק הרציני יותר. אגב, על ההזמנה רשמנו שתחילת קבלת הפנים היא ב- 18:30, כי ידענו שאנשים אף פעם לא מגיעים בדיוק בזמן, וגם ידענו שכל הקטע של התוכנית האמנותית והחופה יקח בין שעה ל- 40 דקות (עם כל הלוגיסטיקה של העניין) והעדפנו שהמסיבה תתחיל לפני 22:00 כדי שיהיה לנו (ולאורחים שהגיעו מהדרום הרחוק מאוד וגם חזרו באותו הלילה) מספיק זמן לפזז. את החופה קבענו בהזמנה ל- 20:30 אבל מהסתכלות time stamp של התמונות אני רואה שהיא התחילה בדיוק ב- 21:30 והסתיימה בדיוק ב-22:00. הרבה גבות הורמו לפני החתונה באשר לקונספט הזה של חתונה הפוכה, אנשים הזהירו אותנו שהחתונה תסתיים ממש מוקדם כי אנשים ילכו ישר אחרי החופה, וכל מיני דברים כאלה (לא הפריע לי, מי שרצה ללכת היה מוזמן לעשות זאת מתי שהתחשק לו. לא התכוונתי לקחת את זה באופן אישי והייתי עסוקה באלה שישארו ובהנאה שלהם).   כל התגובות שקיבלנו לאחר החתונה על הקונספט הזה היו חיוביות (מאוד) בלבד.


----------



## חדשים בעסק (13/2/12)

שמחה לשמוע שהיה קונספט מוצלח 
אני חייבת להודות שאני הייתי מאלה שלא התחברו בדר"כ לנושא הזה, אבל אחרי שקראתי את מה שכתבת, אני חייבת להודות שיש הרבה יתרונות בחתונה הפוכה. אני הייתי כ"כ שבויה במה יגידו, מה ההורים שלי רוצים, מה יחשבו וכו', שלא נתתי לזה צ'אנס אמיתי. כמובן שזה לא קונספט שמתאים לכל אחד, אבל בהחלט נשמע שזה ישב לכם בול מה מה שרציתם מהחתונה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקסים!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

קבלת פנים 
קבלת הפנים נערכה בתוך האולם במתחם רחבת הריקודים, לאחר מכן אנשים גלשו לשולחנות וישבו לאכול. לו היינו מתחתנים בקיץ קבלת הפנים היתה נערכת למעלה על הגג המשגע שיש לבית על הים, אבל בחורף, למרות שהיה אוהל ופטריות חימום זה נראה לנו עינוי לאורחים, וחוץ מזה שפנים האולם יפה לא פחות! בתמונה, האחיינית בת השנה וקצת של בייב, שבעצם היתה הכוכבת האמיתי של הערב!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

קבלת פנים, להיות או לא להיות? 
בטח שלהיות! עם אמא של בייב


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

עם אחי המאומץ וזוגתו הפולנייה 
איזו בחורה מדהימה!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מבט מלמעלה


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מחפשת אותו 
בסיבובי השולחנות. ממש אוהבת את התמונה הזו!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תוכנית אמנותית 
יש לנו מסורת ארוכה של הכנת קליפים בחבורה שלנו. אפילו יש לחבורה שלנו חברת הפקה בשם ביורן סטראוטרופ (בדיחה פנימית) ולוגו. החבורה המוכשרת הזו הכינה קליפים עוד לפני שהכרתי את בייב, לרגל עזיבתם של חברים את הארץ, אבל מאז שאני עם בייב עיקר הפעילות היתה לחתונות של הזוגות בחבורה. כך שהיה לנו ברור מעל לכל ספק שיוכן קליפ גם לחתונה שלנו. זה הקליפ, סביר להניח שהרבה ממנו לא תבינו כי הוא מורכב מהרבה רפרנסס לקליפים מהעבר, ולכל מיני בדיחות פנימיות של החבורה. אבל הוא עדיין מעולה ומשעשע מאוד (אני למשל לא יכולה לראות את הקטע של "אני יודע על מה אני מדבר, אני הייתי במאי ביוטיוב" בלי להשתין מצחוק). ביורן סטראוסטרופ מחוץ לקליפ של החברים,  הסתבר לי שהמשפחה של בייב מתכננת משהו, ולא היה לי מושג מה, רק שאני צריכה לתרום את הטבעת שהכין לי לטובת הצילומים... מסתבר שהאחיינית שלו עבדה במשך שבועות כדי להכין ולגייס את שאר המשפחה לקליפ המצחיק והמביך משהו הזה. די התלבטתי אם לחשוף את הקליפ הזה כי יש פה די הרבה מידע אישי, אבל מגיע לאחיינית של בייב שאחשוף את הכישרון שלה, לא? לקינוח, חברת ילדות שלי, זמרת מוכשרת ובוגרת רימון בשם שי גנוסר שרה שני שירים שאנחנו מאוד מאוד אוהבים: Madness – it must be love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmezIIrFQmY lucky - jason mraz Ft. colbie caillat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acvIVA9-FMQ אמנם לא תיכננו לרקוד סלואו (זה לא כ"כ אנחנו, בעיקר בגלל הקהל, לבד בבית זה משהו אחר) אבל בפועל זה מה שעשינו כששי שרה. והיא שרה כל כך יפה... חבל שאין לי עדיין את הוידאו של הקטע הזה בחתונה, מגיע לה ולנגן שליווה אותה דור הייטנר, יחצנו"ת מפה ועד השמיים! בשיר השני כבר סימנו לכל החברים שלנו להצטרף, אז היינו קצת פחות לבד על הרחבה.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

צופים בקליפ


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

עם האחיינית של בייב


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

נקרעים מצחוק


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

קבלו אותה - שי גנוסר


----------



## sharon.sherry (13/2/12)

למדנו יחד ברימון! 
היא באמת מקסימה ומתוקה אמיתית... מוכשרת בטירוף.


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

יא איזה כיף! 
יכול להיות שהופעתן גם ביחד? כי אם כן אולי ראיתי אותך, ואפילו לא ידעתי!


----------



## sharon.sherry (13/2/12)

האמת שלא.. 
אני עדיין לא בקטע של הופעות. בכל מקרה, הקרדיטים הורסים! המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

נהנים מהמוזיקה


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (12/2/12)

הסרטונים שעשו לכם מקסימים! 
הסרט של החברים ממש מושקע ומצחיק ויפה! זה פשוט מדהים וכיף לך כל כך שיש לך חברים כאלו משקיענים! יש לי חברים מדהימים אבל אין לי שום 'חבורה' של ממש שיכולה להרים משהו. התברכתם!


----------



## המרחפת (12/2/12)

הילדונת הכינה את זה? 
איזו מקסימה!!! (צפיתי עד הסוף...) הבנתי שהשיקולים לתוכנית אומנותית לפני החופה היו שהקהל ינהר לרחבה אחרי החופה. אני רציתי לעשות את התוכנית האומנותית אחרי החופה. חושבת שזה באמת יפגום?


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

לא חושבת שזה יפגום בכלל! 
אם אחד השירים שסגרו את התוכנית האמנותית היה מקפיץ ומרקיד זה היה יכול להיות מושלם לעשות את זה לאחר החופה! אבל שני הביצועים היו יותר איטיים וג'אזיים, כך שזה לא ממש התאים. וכן, הילדה אחראית על הכתיבה של השיר ונעזרה במורה שלה למוסיקה (!!!) שחיברה אותה עם צלם ועריכה ואולפן הקלטה. כמובן שההורים שלה סייעו בכל הלוגיסטיקה של המבוגרים, אבל היא היוזמת והמבצעת. אכן מדהימה.


----------



## lady midnight1 (13/2/12)

התאהבתי בחברים שלך


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

איך אפשר שלא? הם מדהימים! בורכנו!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

טקס נישואים חילוני - Say What Now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תראו, מה שאני עומדת לכתוב כרן בטח לא יהיה קל לעיכול לחלק מדרי ודרות הפורום הזה. אני מראש אומרת, אין לי שום כוונה לפגוע באף אחד, ומבחינתי שכל זוג ינשא איך שמתאים לו והוא רואה, לנכון, גם אם זו חתונה אורתודוכסית וגם אם זו חתונה אינידיאנית. מה שחשוב ל, ולנו בעצם, זה להדגיש הוא שיש אלטרנטיבות לחתונה אורתודוכסית או חתונה שעוברת תחת מוסדות הרבנות והמדינה ושאם לא מתאים לכם טקס חתונה כזה, אפשר (ואולי אף רצוי) להראות את זה גם במעשים ולא להיסחף בזרם של חתונה אורתודוכסית כי זה פשוט יותר נוח ופחות מרים גבות מצד הסביבה. כל עוד לא תינתן אפשרות חוקית ומוכרת ע"י המדינה להתחתן שלא דרך מוסדות דת, אני אמשיך לצעוק ולהרים דגל על האבסורד הזה, ואני מקווה שגם אתם תקדישו לזה מחשבה בבואכם להינשא. אחרי ההקדמה הזו, נתחיל בחפירה האמיתית: אני חושבת שאני לא יכולה להפריז בחשיבות של טקס החתונה עבורנו. בחרנו למסד את מערכת היחסים שלנו בטקס אזרחי וחילוני. בשום שלב בזוגיות שלנו ואח"כ בתכנוני החתונה, לא היה ספק שהטקס שלנו יהיה חילוני, אזרחי ושוויוני. אורח החיים שלנו חילוני לחלוטין, אין לנו קשר ליהדות כדת (להבדיל ממסורת ותרבות ששנינו מעריכים ואוהבים), להיפך, אנחנו ממש מתעבים את מה שנהיה במדינה הזו מבחינת כפייה דתית והעובדה שהדת ומוסדותיה מכילים ומקדמים כ"כ הרבה בערות, אפליה, גזענות, והדרה של כל מה ומי שהוא אחר. לאור זאת לא היה שום סיכוי שדווקא באחד האירועים המכוננים של חיינו כזוג נחליט פתאום לערב את הדת ומוסדותיה ודרישותיהם (המגוחכות והמפלות) ממי שרוצה להתחתן בצורה שתהיה מוכרת ע"י המדינה. נישואין אזרחיים בחו"ל וחתונה רפורמית/קונסרבטיבית לא היוו עבורנו פיתרון  מכיוון שהם נרשמים בסופו של דבר ברבנות (מי שמתגרש והתחתן בקפריסין למשל, צריך לעבור ברבנות כדי להתגרש. מוזר, אבל נכון). החלטנו למצוא פיתרונות שיתאימו לנו ולאורח חיינו, גם במחיר שנישאר "רק" ידועים בציבור ולא נוכר כנשואים ע"י המדינה. חיפשנו באינטרנט נוסחים לטקסי חתונה אזרחיים אלטרנטיביים, הסתכלנו על האתרים של "הוויה" ו"טקסים", והגענו למסקנה שעבורנו התערבות של גורם חיצוני לא נכונה. בשלב הזה גם עברנו על רשימת האנשים שיתאימו להיות מנחי הטקס. לא רצינו סלבריטי כזה או אחר (חוץ מאולי אביעד קיסוס, אבל לא בגלל שהוא סלבריטי כמו בגלל שהוא אחד האנשים השנונים ביותר שיש ואני רוצה אותו בתור חברה...) וברגע של הברקה החלטנו שמנחה הטקס יהיה אחי המאומץ ג'ון (יונתן). ג'ון הוא למעשה אמריקאי שעלה לארץ, למד באולפן אצלנו בקיבוץ והיה חבר טוב של אחותי ובן זוגה באותו זמן. כשהייתי בת 16, אחיו של ג'ון בא לארץ לבקרו, ו... הוא היה החבר הראשון שלי! הזמן עבר ונפרדנו אבל אני וג'ון הפכנו להיות חברים ממש טובים. כל כך טובים שפשוט אימצתי לי אותו להיות לי לאח גדול. בשלב מסויים ג'ון עזב את הארץ לפולין ושם הוא מנהל את המרכז הקהילתי היהודי בקראקוב. בתור מנהל מרכז יהודי הוא מורגל מאוד בטקסים למיניהם ובדיבור מול קהל ולכן היה זה אך טבעי שנבקש ממנו להנחות את הטקס! מלבד חששות לגבי העברית שלו, הוא מאוד התלהב והתרגש מכך שביקשנו ממנו ושסמכנו עליו ברגע כ"כ חשוב בחיינו. את הטקס כתבנו לב בעזרת קטעים שמצאנו ברשת, חלקם מתוך קרדיטים שאנשים העלו כאן בפורום ואהבנו, וערכנו קצת כדי שיהיה יותר אנחנו. לא רצינו לעשות טקס ארוך ומייגע, ומצד שני היתה חשובה לנו מאוד המהות והמשמעות של הטקס. שיהיה אישי ומעמיק וייצג את האמונות ואורחות החיים שלנו, שיהיה חיובי ואופטימי. כתבנו ושיכתבנו די הרבה פעמים עד שהגענו לנוסח ששנינו הרגשנו שמכיל את כל הדברים החשובים לנו, ואז שלחנו לג'ון כדי שיוסיף את החלק שלו. יום לפני החתונה עשינו "חזרה גנרלית" על ארוחת ערב עם ג'ון ותיקנו והוספנו דברים אחרונים. בתמונה- השושבינות שלנו, ממתינות לאות להתחיל לצעוד.


----------



## fluppster (12/2/12)

הו, לזה חיכיתי!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך מזדהה עם כל מה שכתבת, כתבת מדהים ולעניין. מקווה שתוכלי לפרסם בהמשך הקרדיטים ולו חלק מהטקסטים שהיו בטקס שלכם, זה בוודאי ייתן השראה לי ולאחרות. אמנם אצלנו זה טיפה שונה, כי אנחנו כן מתחתנים בפראג (זה חשוב מאוד לבן זוגי), ודווקא לקחנו לאחר לבטים עורכת טקס מנוסה מאתר "טקסים" (למרות שגם אנחנו שקלנו לקחת מישהו "משלנו"), אבל בהחלט קו המחשבה שהוביל אותנו הוא אותו קו שעליו כתבת. יאללה, סקרנית לשמוע את ההמשך ואת תגובות האורחים!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

ולטקס עצמו 
השלד של הטקס נשען בחופשיות על מבנה הטקס היהודי המסורתי. בחלק הראשון ג'ון הציג את עצמו ודיבר עלינו, על הקשר שלו איתנו, על איך הכרנו, מי אנחנו, על הצעת הנישואים, ועל הסיבות שבגינן בחרנו בטקס חתונה חילוני אזרחי ושוויוני. החלק השני של הטקס היה אמור וריאציה על 7 הברכות מהטקס המסורתי בשילוב עם מסורת הדלקת נרות חנוכה, מהסיבה שחנוכה הוא "החג" שלי ושל בייב. בכל שנה מאז שהפכנו לזוג, תמיד הזמנו את כל החברים להדלקת נרות ומאכלי חג אצלנו בבית ביום האחרון של חנוכה, או במועד יותר חביב שהמצאנו "נר תשיעי של חנוכה". החתונה שלנו יצאה  באותו נר תשיעי של חנוכה ולכן רצינו לשלב בין המסורות (במקרה יצא כך- למרות שהאתר של מתי יוצאים מועדים יהודיים הטעה אותנו לחשוב שהיא יוצאת בנר השמיני – וכך גם נרשם על ההזמנה. פאדיחה!). אנחנו, בני משפחה וחברים ברכנו את הנוכחים בשבע ברכות בנושאים שונים, תכננו שכל מי שישא ברכה ידליק נר (הבאנו חנוכיה שנמצאת אצלי בבית עוד מלפני שנולדתי) אבל לרוח היו תוכניות אחרות. הסרכות נכתבו על ידי המברכים, ובגדול היו בנושאים הבאים: ברכות ותודות למי שהגיעו (נוקי ובייב), חברות ורעות (וגם סבלנות), קהילה ומשפחה, שלום שיוויון ואחווה, שגשוג צמיחה והגשמה, אהבה וזוגיות יציבה, שמחה ואושר. החלק השלישי היה החלפת הטבעות. שנינו כתבנו קטעים שהקראנו זה לזו, ואח"כ זו לזה. תכננו ששנינו נעניק את הטבעות לאחר שנאמר את המשפט הבא: *הרי את/ה מקודש/ת לי, להיות לאיש/ה ולרע/יה ולחיות חיי שיתוף, יצירה, ואהבה.* בגלל טעות לוגיסטית הרת גורל רק בייב אמר את המשפט היפה הזה לפני שענד את הטבעת על אצבעי (טוב, לא ממש טעות הרת גורל, מה שקרה הוא שמנהל האירוע שכח להביא את הדף שעליו כתבתי את הדברים שהתכוונתי לומר לבייב בחדר חתן כלה... ברגע האמת הייתי צריכה פשוט להיות ספונטנית ולאלתר, ועם כל ההתרגשות שכחתי לומר את המשפט הכל כך יפה הזה). במקור התכוונו להקריא את הכתובה שלנו במעמד הטקס, אבל הרגשנו שזה יהיה ארוך מדי וויתרנו. השלב הרביעי של הטקס היה שבירת הכוסות. ג'ון אמר: "כנהוג בסיום הטקס, נשבור כוס. או במקרה שלנו, שתי כוסות!!! כלומר, בייב ישבור כוס ו... גם נוקי!! ג'ון סיים במשפט הבא: *"תהא שבירת כוס זו סימן לשבירת המחיצות בין איש לאישה ואות לפריצת הגבולות של האהבה"* הסתכלנו האחד על שנייה במבט מלא אהבה, בייב הניח את הכוס עבורי על הבמה, ושברנו ביחד את הכוסות שלובי ידיים. מייד לאחר שבירת הכוס התחיל הפזמון של enjoy the silence  בגרסת הדיסטורשן שערך לנו הדיג'יי שלנו: All I ever wanted All I ever needed "Is here in my arms בתמונה אנחנו צועדים לחופה, ואני מסתכלת על הבוסית שלי, שכמה ימים לפני החתונה נתנה לי עצה ממש טובה. כשמתחילים לצעוד לעבר החופה, פשוט תנשמי עמוק, תסתכלי על הפרצופים של כל האנשים סביבך, שאוהבים אותך ואת בייב, ותנסי לצלם לך בזיכרון את התמונות האלו. זה רגע שלא יחזור לעולם. אז איך שהתחלנו לצעוד חיפשתי אותה בקהל והתעכבתי עם המבט שלי עליה, היא חייכה חיוך גדול והיה ברור שאנחנו חושבות על אותה העצה שנתנה לי


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

עצה מעולה 
והיה לי עוד מה להגיד, אבל ברגע שאמרת דפש מוד הכל פרח לי מהראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [אנחנו שקלנו את הסלואו לרקוד לצלילי גירסת הדמו הכמעט-אקוסטית של אותו שיר]


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

הכי קרוב לתשל"כ שיהיה לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בייב שם לי את ההינומה. הוא דווקא התנגד להינומה מאוד, הוא חושב שזה מאוד לא שוויוני שרק נשים מוסתרות מאחורי ההינומה. אבל הינומה זה כל כך יפה, מסתורי ורומנטי! הפתרון שלי היה בעצם ההסבר שההינומה והסרתה לאחר מכן הם סמל לכך שנאהב את פנימיות האדם ולא רק או בעיקר את מראהו החיצוני, ושתמיד נשמור על אלמנט של ריגוש והפתעה בזוגיות שלנו, נדע להתלהב האחד מהשנייה כאילו הרגע הסרנו את ההינומה בפעם הראשונה, או לאחר תקופה ארוכה שלו ראינו האחד את השני (מי ייתן ותמיד התקופה הארוכה הזו תהיה 5 דקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) בערך 3 שניות אחרי שנכנסנו לחופה הרמתי את ההינומה ולכן אין לי שום תמונת תשל"כ. מעניין שאף אחד מהאורחים לא שם לב לזה!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

כתובה חילונית 
לנוסח הסופי של הכתובה לקח לנו די הרבה זמן להגיע. גם כאן מצאנו די הרבה נוסחים לכתובה חילונית ושוויונית ברשת שאותם ערכנו בצורה שתהלום אותנו, את התקוות והשאיפות שלנו בצורה הטבה ביותר. מבחינתנו הכתובה היוותה הצהרת התחייבות וניסוח של הערכים שעל פיהם אנחנו מקווים לנהל את חיינו כזוג וכיחידים. טיפ קטן למי שמתחבט בנושא ניסוח הכתובה, תרשמו לעצמכם "נושאי על" שהייתם רוצים שייוצגו בכתובה, למשל, שיתוף, איזון, תמיכה בזמנים קשים, מקום לצמיחה וכו'. אז יהיה לכם קל יותר לכתוב בעצמכם או לחפש משהו מתאים בכתובות שמסתובבות ברשת. בסופו של דבר כדי שהטקס לא יתארך יותר מדי, לא הקראנו את הכתובה. מצרפת את הכתובה שלנו, מקווה שיהיה לכם לעזר.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מתחת לחופה 
צוחקים מכך שג'ון מספר לנוכחים שהוא אמר לי שהדבר הכי טוב שעשיתי היה להיפרד מאחיו...


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

7 הברכות 
בתמונה- אחותו הגדולה של בייב מקריאה את הברכה שלה. בתמונה תוכלו לראות גם את עיצוב החופה.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

תמונה מזווית האורחים


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

בייב מקריא לי את מה שכתב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי בטוחה שאני אפרוץ בבכי של התרגשות שישמעו עד מטולה, במקום זה, חייכתי חיוך דבילי ומרוגש. זו היתה פעם ראשונה שבייב כתב לי משהו כ"כ עמוק ומלא רגש, והפעם הראשונה שהוא דיבר מול קהל בנושא כ"כ אישי. בייב הוא לא בן אדם פומבי, אבל כשדיברנו על החתונה שלנו ועל איך אנחנו רוצים שהטקס יראה, הוא ישר אמר שחלק מהטקס צריך להיות דברים שנאמר האחד לשנייה, ושהוא מתכוון להתאמץ ולצאת מה- comfort zone שלו ורוצה לשאת דברים. אני יודעת שהוא ישב על הכתיבה במשך מספר שבועות, התלבט מה להכניס פנימהומה להשאיר בחוץ. יצא לו מכתב מרגש, רגיש, ואוהב (שאת חלקו שמעתם בטיזר) שהמיס לי את הלב ושימח אותי כל כך. קוד כל לשמוע מילים כ"כ אוהבות ונוגעות, ולדעת כמה היה לו חשוב לעשות את זה וכמה מאמץ הושקע בלשמח ולרגש אותי.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

עונד לי את הטבעות


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מדברת אל בייב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאמור, הדף שעליו כתבתי את מה שרציתי לומר נשכח ע"י מנהל האירוע בחדר חתן כלה, ולכן הייתי צריכה לאלתר. אבל, ידעתי שהשורה התחתונה של מה שאני רוצה להגיד אף פעם לא תישכח ממני, וזה שחיכיתי לאדם נפלא כמוהו כל חיי, שהוא מעשיר את חיי ומוסיף להם צבע ואור, תמיכה והכלה, שקט ותשוקה, ושמעל לכל, הוא החבר הכי טוב שלי. ואני תמיד תמיד אוהב אותו.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

מעניקה לו טבעת


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

לסיכום הטקס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שכתבתי קודם, הטקס מבחינתנו היה הדבר שלשמו התכנסנו. הטקס שלנו היה שונה מרוב טקסי החתונה שנערכים בארץ, הוא לא היה דתי או בעל טקסטים דתיים, אבל הוא כן היה מאוד פוליטי במובן שהיו בו הרבה הצהרות, חלקן לא מפורשות, בנוגע לשוויון וערכים חברתיים החורגים מהמעגל הקרוב של משפחה וחברים שלאורם אנחנו מקווים לנהל את חיינו וחיי ילדינו, במרחב הפרטי של שנינו כזוג ובמרחב הציבורי של החברה הישראלית. כל זה לא אומר שהטקס שלנו לא היה אישי, להיפך. שמנו דגש מיוחד לשמור אותו אינטימי, קטן, לא פורמלי ומשעשע. בטקס שלנו היו הרבה התייחסויות לאנשים שהיינו, ולאנשים שאנחנו היום, לזוגיות ולחברות שבינינו. ניסינו לקרב ולחבר גם את האורחים שלא מכירים אותנו מיד ראשונה לסיפור האהבה שלנו. לפי התגובות הנלהבות, שממשיכות להגיע, אני מבינה שכנראה עשינו משהו טוב, ושהצלחנו. כל מי שדיבר איתנו או עם המשפחות אח"כ ציין כמה מרגש ואינטימי היה, כמה מעמיק ומחבק, איך לא האמינו שאפשר לעשות טקס חתונה כל כך מרגש, נוגע ומלא באהבה. הדבר שציינו כולם בלי יוצא מהכלל היה שהאישיות, אהבה והחברות שבינינו השתקפו בכל מילה ושלב בטקס. לא יכולנו לקוות ליותר.


----------



## fluppster (13/2/12)

מדהימים!!! 
מעריצה אותך


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

איזה כיף שכתבת את כל זה! 
אנחנו אמנם נתחתן בטקס קונסרבטיבי (ומתישהו חתונה בחו"ל- כן, אני יודעת שבמקרה של גירושין לא עלינו נצטרך לעבור ברבנות, אבל אני פשוט מתכננת שלא נתגרש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) כי אני כן מחוברת לדת ולמסורת מהבית. גדלתי על התנועה הקונסרבטיבית ולכן נראה לי אך טיבעי להתחתן בטקס קונסרבטיבי. על אחת כמה וכמה כשמישהו החליט שזה "לא מספיק יהודי" (בעוד שבעצם מדובר פה על שליטה על תקציבים) אני בוחרת כמו שכתבת, להראות את זה במעשים. מה שמאוד אהבתי שכתבת זה, לא להיסחף בזרם ולהתחתן אורתודוכסי כי זה נוח יותר. אני גם נושאת נאום בפני כל מי שמוכן להקשיב (ובינינו, גם מי שלא) על האבסורד שבשליטה והכפייה של המוסד הרבני האורתודוכסי וכמה חשוב להקדיש מחשבה לטקס ולא להעביר את זה כלאחר יד. מבחינתי הטקס הוא החלק החשוב בערב ולי מאוד חשוב להתחבר אליו ולהיות חלק אמיתי ממנו. נשמע שעברתם תהליך מדהים בכתיבת הטקס! אני תמיד מאוד שמחה לשמוע על זוגות שעושים את זה אחרת, מתוך חשיבה מעמיקה וחיבור.


----------



## arapax (13/2/12)

חותמת 
על כל מילה שלך.


----------



## נועית19 (13/2/12)

תשמעי, חודשיים לא ביקרתי בפורום 
וכיף להיכנס ולראות דעות שפויות. התחתנתי לפני שנה וחודש בדיוק באותה דרך, חבר שחיתן, בדרך שלנו, במילים שלנו, ובדיוק כמוך- לקחנו מהדת את הדברים היפים. אני מאמינה שברגע אינטימי, חשוב ומרגש אני רוצה שחבר יהיה איתנו ושהרגע הזה יעשה בדרך שלי. אני יכולה להגיד לך שהיום, ממרומי שנת הנישואים האזרחית שלי, אני מרגישה הרבה יותר נשואה מהמון זוגות אחרים שהתחתנו כדת. אין שום משמעות בעיני לניירות שלא קיימים ולשורה בת.ז בה רשום "רווקה". אני מרגישה שהזוגיות שלי, האהבה שלי ומה שיצרנו יחדיו חזק מכל נייר או רבי ואני מגדירה את עצמי כאשה נשואה, עונדת טבעת וקוראת לו "בעלי". בהצלחה יקירתי! קרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

תודה! 
אני זוכרת את הקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה כיף לקרוא כבר אז על עוד אנשים שהולכים בדרך הזו! תודה לך על המילים החמות- כיף לקרוא!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

טבעות נישואים 
טבעת הנישואין של בייב נקנתה בג'קסון. הלכנו לשם ביום שישי בבוקר לפני שההמולה מתחילה (כמה שיותר קרוב לשעת הפתיחה) היה קל פשוט ומהיר ולא נתקלנו איתם בשום בעיה. הטבעת של בייב עגולה, פשוטה וחלקה מזהב אדום בגימור מט - תוכלו לראות אותה בהמשך. טבעות הנישואין שלי נקנו בסופו של דבר ב-"בטבעת זו" בדיזינגוף סנטר. שתיהן עשויות זהב אדום, אחת דקה בגימור מחוספס והשנייה בסגנון קצת ימי-בייניימי עם חריטה של פרחים ועלים על רקע מושחר. במקור רציתי לעשות את טבעת הנישואים שלי אצל ליהי וולך שיש לה עבודות יפיפיות (יש לי טבעת שלה שאני עונדת 24/7), אבל זה לא הסתדר מבחינת זמנים. יכול להיות שעוד אעשה, נראה. אין לי תמונות תקריב של הטבעות מהחתונה כי בייב הסתי אותם כשענד לי אותם - אני מצרפת תמונה שצילמתי ועיבדתי בבית.


----------



## שירנציקן (13/2/12)

קרדיטים משובחים ובטוב טעם! 
מאחלת לך את כל הטוב שבעולם! וחיי זוגיות מאושרים!


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

שוברים כוסות - קולולוש! 
בייב סידר את הכוס עבורי על הרצפה, שילבנו ידיים חזק חזק, הסתכלנו אחד על שנייה, יאללה, הולכים על זה? 1, 2, 3! שברנו כוסות!!!! Husband & Wife (מומלץ לבקש שישימו לכם נורה דקה שתישבר ברגע שתיגעו בה ולא כוס שהיא קצת יותר קשיחה, קצת נחתכתי בצד של כף הרגל מהכוס - לא רציני, אבל לא מחוייב מציאות)


----------



## FayeV (20/2/12)

בנוגע לנורה 
לאישי היקר שמו נורה בחופה, ובגלל איך שהיא בנויה, הוא כנראה דרך על הצד הדק ולא על הצד העבה, והנורה החוצפנית פשוט התגלגלה לה בלי להישבר, אז דווקא על נורה לא הייתי ממליצה. אנצל את התגובה גם כדי להגיד שממש ממש נהינתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך, שנראיתם נהדר, ושהמקדימים היו מהיפים שראיתי. מאחלת לכם עוד שנים רבות של אהבה ומגניבות


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

איש ואישה, רע ורעיה, מתנשקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחחחח איזו נשיקה זו היתה! די ממצחיק להסתכל הפרצופים של ההורים שלנו ושל ג'ון...


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/12)

וזו תמונה קורעת מצחוק! 
אני ובייב עסוקים להתנשק אחרי שבירת הכוס ואז אבא שלו מושך אותו בכתף. בייב מסתובב לכיוונו במבט שוטם ואני תלויה באוויר ומחכה לו, במבט טראגי, שיחזור... אחת התמונות!


----------



## ayala221 (12/2/12)

התמונה הזאת באמת קורעת!!!


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (13/2/12)

ממוש הקרדיטים פשוט יפים ומחממים את הלב 
ממש כיף! המון תודה על כל הפרטים, על כל ההשקעה כדי שאנחנו נוכל לקחת את העצות ולהוציא את החתונה שלנו שתהיה יפה וטובה בדיוק כמו שלך. אוכל להיות פולניה ולבקש שתעלי עוד תמונות שלכם ללא כל העיצובים והטכניקות של הצילום? לא שזה לא יפה חלילה, זה מהמם! אבל אני מרגישה שהאפליקציות צילום הזאת קצת מונעת ממני לראות את השמלה למשל כמו שהיא במציאות. ו עוד הארה, את אישה במלא המילה! יפהפיה ומקסימה!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

וואי, תודה!!! 
תודה על התגובות החמימות והמחמיאות. אין לך מושג כמה נעים לקרוא שיש במה שכתבתי כדי לעזור אפילו במעט! אני אוכל להעלות תמונות לא ערוכות - יש המון, אבל נראה לי שיש פה קצת over load ממני... ואפילו עוד לא העליתי תמונות מהמסיבה... בקרוב אעלה תמונות לפייסבוק - שם אין בעיה של השתלטות על המרחב, אם תרצי, שלחי לי במסר את שמך ואשלח לך בקשת חברות


----------



## bluestvixen (13/2/12)

אל תדברי שטויות 
the more the merrier, את מתבקשת להמשיך להפציץ בתמונות!


----------



## IMphoenix (13/2/12)

אירוע מקסים, ובעיקר מרגש... 
נורי מתוקה, כל כך הרבה אהבה, חום ושמחה נובעים מהתמונות שלך, תענוג לראות וממש להתרגש אתכם. חיכיתי בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלך ונהניתי לקרוא את הביקורות המנומקות  והמפורטות שלך. העברת המון מידע שימושי שאני בהחלט איעזר בו. היית כלה מהממת ומיוחדת, ובעיקר כל כך מאושרת! כיף לראות זוג כזה, והלוואי שכל החיים המשותפים שלכם יהיו מלאי אור ואהבה, ניצוצות בעיניים ושלווה כמו בערב הזה. מזל טוב!


----------



## IMphoenix (13/2/12)

נוקי, נוקי! מה עם הטייפואוז האלה...?


----------



## fluppster (13/2/12)

יש בעיה אחת חמורה בקרדיטים שלך... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שהם מגיעים שבועיים בלבד לפני החתונה שלי, אז כנראה שכבר לא אספיק לאמץ הרבה מהרעיונות!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חתונה פשוט מקסימה, אחת היפות והמיוחדות שראיתי. אין ספק שאתם זוג מיוחד ואיכותי, וזה לגמרי מתבטא במה שכתבת ובתמונות. מאחלת לכם המשך חיי אושר וזוגיות מעניקה ומעשירה, בטוח יהיו לכם חיים נפלאים יחדיו!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

תודה מתוקה! 
ואני מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלכם! היה לי תענוג לקרוא את התגובות שלכם בנושאים רבים ומגוונים כאן בפורום במהלך הזמן שאני פעילה בו, ואין לי בכלל ספק שתהיה לכם חתונה מדהימה לא פחות, שתהיה מרגשת ושמחה, ושתשקף אתכם ואת אהבה שלכם


----------



## fluppster (13/2/12)

מפיך ל..... למפלצת הספגטי המעופפת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה לך! אני לא יכולה לחכות, שתגיע כבר החתונה!


----------



## Pink Sakura (13/2/12)

יש עוד בעיה בקרדיטים שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נוקי היקרה, בתור סמויה מושבעת אני עוקבת אחרייך עוד מתמונת השמלה הראשונה ובטח אחרי הסרטון המרגש עד דמעות.. (האמת גם לפני זה ראיתי את הסרט שעשיתם לגל וגל וככה זיהיתי את "עידו רוזנבלום" אצלכם..) בקיצור-אודה ללא בושה, אני סטוקרית שלך. ואז הגיע היום המאושר- אני רואה בעמוד הראשי קרדיטים שלך ואצה רצה למרות תקופת המבחנים הנודעת לשמצה. אז מה הבעיה את שואלת? שזה נגמר!!! מה עם עוד קצת תמונות, סיכום, חפירות? בא לי לשלוח אותך להתחתן שוב מרוב שהכל כל כך יפה ומושלם ומפורט (ויש לי וותק של שלוש שנות סמיות!) ומיותר לציין שהטישו שלי עבד שעות נוספות, כל תמונה מעבירה כל כך הרבה רגש ואהבה.


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

עוד לא נגמרr!!! 
פשוט לא כל כך זמינה להעלות כרגע את כל מה שנשאר, זה צורך המון זמן, התעסקות וגם די מתיש... (לא שאני מתלוננת, כן?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עמך הסליחה, אני מקווה שעד היום בלילה אסיים להעלות את הכל! המון תודה על המחמאות, כל כך כיף לשמוע! אני חושבת שאני צריכה לעשות איזה ברטר עם חברת טישיו. גם בשבילי... אני בכיינית ידועה.


----------



## Pink Sakura (13/2/12)

קחי את הזמן אני כאן...


----------



## Pixelss (13/2/12)

בהתחלה רציתי לכחות שתסיימי 
אבל אני באמת כבר לא יכולה להתאפק. הקרדיטים שלך מרגשים בצורה יוצאת דופן, מלאי רגש ואווירה. עבר עלי אחד השבועות הכי קשים שהיו לי גם פיזית עם המחלה וגם נפשית בגלל כל מיני סיבות מצערות אבל הקרדיטים שלך גמרו לי לחייך שזה היה דבר כל כך נדיר השבוע (הם גם גרמו לי להזיל דמעה אבל זה לא היה חריג השבוע). מצאתי בדברים שלך כל כך הרבה קווי דימיון לגישה שלי ולדרך חיים שלי. אני רוצה לאחל לכם שתמשיכו בגישה הזאת את אחרון יומכם, שתמשיכו לאהוב ולהפיץ אהבה עד אין סוף. ושתקימו בית ומשפחה לתפארת.


----------



## Pixelss (13/2/12)

לחכות... ואין לי כח לבדוק עוד שגיאות


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

פיקסי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קצת עיוותתי לך את השם- יש לי חיבה רבה לשם פיקסי (גם ללהקה). ממש ריגשת אותי בתגובה שלך!, תודה, תודה, תודה. כל כך כיף לשמוע מילים חמות מאנשים שאני מעריכה את דעתם (ממה שהספקתי לקרוא כאן אנחנו אכן חולקות דיעות ותפיסות, וגם פדנטיות יתרה בתחומים מסויימים) ואני כ"כ שמחה שאהבת ונהנית לעבור על הקרדיטים שלנו! מאחלת לך שתחלימי מהר מהמחלה, ותתגברי על הקשיים הנפשיים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ואגב, שלא תחשבי שאני אשכח אותך ואת הקרדיטים שלך (שצפויים להגיע מתישהו, ואי ואבוי לך אם לא! אחרי כל ההכנות שלך לגבי צילום והפדנטיות בתחום הזה, חסר לך שלא תעלי תמונות!) שולחת לך חיבוק חם מחזק ומלא אהבה!


----------



## Pixelss (14/2/12)

גם פיקסי תופס 
ועל הפיקסיז אני עוד כועסת שביטלו את ההופעה, ומבואסת שאפילו את הכרטיס לא נתנו לשמור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצחיק שאת אומרת שאת רואה את הדמיון כי בכל כך הרבה דברים בקרדיטים שלך רציתי להגיב ולהגיד כמה זה אני, אפילו את רוב התסביכים שלך יש לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואת בטוח תשימי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לזה בעצמך כשיגיעו הקרדיטים שלי ואל דאגה הם יגיעו (מקווה שעוד תהיי פה). תודה על האיחולים, אני כבר ממש לקראת קו הבריאות יש עוד קצת תופעות לוואי קטנות שודרשת קנייה מרובה של קלינקס אבל גם זה יעבור (סתם אני פשוט משום מה לא אוהבת את המילה נזלת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

גם אני אוהבת את הפיקסיז!


----------



## Pixelss (14/2/12)

לא הפתיע אותי לשמוע את זה. 
כבר קיבלתי מושג כללי על הסגנון המוזיקלי שלך. בואי נגיד שמצאתי לא מעט קווי דמיון.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

איזה כיף! אגב, אם כבר אז כבר: חלק מהפייבוריטים שלי: רופוס ויינרייט, ג'ף באקלי, פיונה אפל, בל & סבסטיאן (אפילו ראיתי את ההופעה שהייתה בארץ עם בלאקפילד לפני כמה שנים), טום וייטס, דמיאן רייס. זו כמובן רשימה חלקית ביותר!


----------



## NetaSher (13/2/12)

איזה כיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני קוראת כבר כמה ימים ונהנית מכל רגע - תודה רבה על הקדשת הזמן!


----------



## lady midnight1 (13/2/12)

כ"כ נהנתי מהקריטים שלכם! אתם מדהימים


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

יאללה בלאגן!!!! מסיבההההההה! 
במקרה הזה אין לי הרבה מה להוסיף חוץ מתמונות! היתה אווירה מעולה, היה פרוע, שמח, כיף, הרבה מאוד אלכוהול וצחוקים. אני ובייב לא ירדנו לשנייה מרחבת הריקודים (חוץ מלהחליף שמלה) ומבחינתי הייתי מוכנה להמשיך לרקוד גם עוד שעתיים. חברים מכל המעגלים שלחנו לנו אחרי זה מסרים בכל מיני פלטפורמות על כמה נהנו, ואיזו אווירה טובה היתה. יש לזה גם תיעוד מדעי, הגרף של ה - sleep cycle App של אחד הזוגות של ליל החתונה הראה שהם מעולם (כלומר מאז שהתחילו להשתמש באפליקציה הזו) לא ישנו שינה יותר חזקה לפני אותו הלילה ולאחריו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בתמונה, אנחנו נכנסים לרחבה לאחר שירדנו מהחופה. איך אני אוהבת שמלות שאפשר להסתובב איתם סביב עצמך והם יתנופפו- כמו ילדה קטנה!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

די.ג'יי - ניר צפריר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הדיג'יי שלנ ניר צפריר בחרנו בעצם שנה לפני החתונה. הוא תקלט בחתונה של החברים שלנו בקומה הרביעית, והיה פשוט מעולה. ניר הוא לא סתם דיג'יי, אלא ממש יוצר, עושה המון mashups ומוסיף כל מיני ביטים ולופים אלקטרוניים כשהוא מתקלט, והתוצאה מאוד יחודית ומרקידה, בלי מזרחית ובלי כפיים (למי שלא אוהב, אנחנו לא אוהבים). כבר בחתונה אז לקחנו כרטיס ביקור (וזה היה 4 חודשים לפני שבייב בכלל הציע) וידענו שהוא יהיה הדיג'יי שלנו. נפגשנו עם ניר פעמיים כדי לדבר על הסגנון המוזיקלי ועל מה אנחנו רוצים שיהיה ומה לא. ביקשנו שבשום אופן לא תהיה מזרחית, וכל השאר פתוח. נתנו לו כמה דגשים לגבי מה אנחנו אוהבים (בריט פופ, אלטרנטיבי, שנות ה-90 וה-80, קצת רוק אמריקאי, להיטים מכל הזמנים), ורשימה קצרה של שירים שחייבים להיות, וזהו. במסיבה עצמה, כל החברים שלנו רקדו, גם אנשים שבד"כ לא רוקדים, וקיבלנו הרבה מחמאות על המוזיקה מחברים. הסתכלתי בתמונות וגיליתי שגם מבוגרים רקדו. היתה לנו אפשרות למקם את העמדה של הדיגגי בגלריה למעלה, אבל העדפנו את ניר למטה, שממש ירגיש את הקהל. זו היתה החלטה טובה מאוד לדעתי. המסיבה לצערי נגמרה קצת אחרי אחת בלילה, מכיוון שהיה יום עבודה למחרת והחתונה התחילה מוקדם. אנחנו היינו בכזה היי שהיינו יכולים להמשיך ולרקוד לפחות עוד שעתיים. חבל שלא עשיתי את זה! השיר האחרון שהתנגן היה Sail Away של דייויד גריי בהופעה חיה (הרבה יותר טוב מהביצוע המקורי - לא מצאתי את הביצוע הזה ביוטיוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, חבל, ביצוע ממש סוחף) שאני מאוד אוהבת ומתחברת למילים שלו בהקשר של זוגיות וחתונה. שיר הכניסה לחופה היה הקאבר של רד בנד ומרינה מקסמיליאן בלומין ל- Crazy Love ביצוע קסום עם מרינה המכשפת, לשיר שהמילים שלו פשוט מתארות בצורה כ"כ טובה אותנו. ברגע ששמענו את הביצוע הזה בכלל לא היתה שאלה. ידענו שזה שזה. שיר שבירת הכוס היה קטע ערוך של Enjoy the silence – Depech Mode  החל מהפזמון השני (1:15 והלאה ) בתמונה - רוקדים!


----------



## m e i t u l (14/2/12)

זו הגרסא מהופעה שאליה את מתכוונת? 
שיר מקסים! אחת משתי האופציות שאנחנו בוחנים לסלואו.... =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seRKscDmbk8


----------



## Nooki80 (14/2/12)

לא- זו הגרסא (איזה כיף שמצאתי סוף סוף!)  David Gray-Sail Away Live at the Point


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

אלכוהול (בחתונה) ישמח לבב אנוש 
כבר כתבתי פה שוואן גוך דאבל אספרסו זה אחלה דבר?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

אני בדיוק צופה בחומר הגלם של החתונה 
(למה, למה נתנו את האפשרות של הערות לעורך - אני חופרת בנושא יותר מדי...) יש קטע בוידיאו שלנו שרואים אותי עומדת ליד המלצר שחילק צ'ייסרים ואומרת לו "עוד אחד, עוד אחד..." פתאום מצפיה בוידיאו אני מבינה כמה באמת שתיתי (רמז, הרבה יותר ממה שחשבתי). והעניין הוא שלא היו לי שום תופעות לוואי - לא כאבי ראש, לא הקאות... למרות ששתיתי הרבה יותר ממה שתכנתתי. אה, וגם לא התנהגתי יותר מדי טיפשי, למעט כמה הבעות פנים חולמניות...


----------



## Nooki80 (14/2/12)

אני ממש מסוקרנת לראות 
את החומר גלם (כמובן שבעיקר את הסרט הערוך). ממש מעניין אותי לדעת האם הדברים היו כמו שאני זוכרת אותם... גם אני שתיתי די הרבה (אני חושבת שמשהו כמו 6 צ'ייסרים ועוד 2-3 כוסות למברוסקו ולקראת הסוף הייתי די שפוכה, אבל לא ברמה שערפלה לי את הזיכרון או כושר האבחנה (לפחות לא נראה לי כי למיטב ידיעתי אני זוכרת הכל). יש מצב שעמדת ההמבורגים שהיתה לנו לארוחת לילה מאוד עזרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בכל זאת ודי הדהים אותי שלא קמנו עם האנג אובר.יש לי בד"כ האנג אובר מכוס אחת של יין, ככה שלא בלתי סביר היה שיהיה לי האנג אובר רציני! אני דווקא התנהגתי די טיפסי וכנראה גם קצת בטיפשיות - אבל זה בסדר, זו ההתנהגות הרגילה שלי במסיבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והיא לא כ"כ קשורה לאלכוהול אלא לשמחת חיים שקשורה למוזיקה טובה ולחברים מסביב שכמוני אוהבים להשתטות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

מסכימה 
בסרט רואים שהייתי פשוט בעננים! זה מה שכולם אמרו לי אח"כ, שנראיתי כל כך מאושרת... אבל אושר וחולמניות גורמים לי לעשות פרצופים מצחיקים!!! ורואים את זה מאד בולט בוידיאו... אחותי הייתה משוכנעת שאני שיכורה- אבל עובדה, אני זוכרת המון ממה שקרה באותו יום. התנהגתי קצת בקלילות ובצורה מטופשת (Silly me) - כי הייתי מאושרת! מה שכן, הוידיאו עודד אותי כי רואים בו שהצלחתי לתת יחס להרבה אנשים!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

השתוללות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת 
אמרתי שאני רקדנית פרועה!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

מגנטים/שטויות לרחבה/מתנות לאורחים 
לא היו. מלבד 6 אקדחי בועות סבון  שקניתי ברח' מטלון בת"א (והיו מעולים! עלו 15 ₪ ליח') ובכלל היו מיועדים לצעידה לחופה, אבל נשכחו עד לשלב ממש מאוחר של הערב, לא קנינו שטויות לרחבה. לא שהייתה לנו התנגדות מיוחדת, זה בהחלט יכול להוסיף, אבל שנינו לא ממש מתלהבים מזה, ולכן לא היתה לנו מוטיבציה מיוחדת בנושא. מגנטים מבחינתנו זה גימיק נחמד, אבל לא הרגשנו שזה משהו שאי אפשר לוותר עליו, או שזה שווה את הכסף וההתעסקות. מה שכן רצינו היה לתת מתנה לאורחים. היו כל מיני רעיונות שעלו, משאלים דרך צמידים או סיכות עבודת יד לאורחות, בקבוקים מוקטנים של שמן זית איכותי (חברים טובים שלנו מייצרים שמן זית מאוד איכותי) כאשר בסוף הגענו לצמחי תבלין. אני לא יודעת למה אבל משום מה התקבע לנו בראש שעלות של שתיל צמח תבלין בעציץ ראוי לא צריכה להיות יותר מ-3 ₪, התכוונו לקנות עציצים כמספר האורחים או המשפחות, ולהדפיס חבקים שעליהם התמונה של ההזמנה + כיתוב "תודה שהשתתפתם בשמחתנו" או משהו בסגנון. הסתבר שטעינו ועשינו הערכת חסר של 2.5 ₪ לעציץ. למרות קשרים שיש לנו עם עולם המשתלות לא הצלחנו למצוא שתילים בעציצים עגולים נורמליים (לא התבניות השחורות) בפחות מ5.5 ₪. זה כבר הפך את העסק ליקר מדי עבורנו ובצער רב החלטנו לוותר. מה שכן, האורחים הוזמנו ועודדו לקחת אליהם את כל הזרים והסידורים שהיו באולם, ויש לנו תמונות של אנשים יוצאים עם סידורים מאוד יפים. בתמונה, אמא שלי, אני ואחותי הקטנה מתחרעות על אקדחי הבועות!!!


----------



## Pink Sakura (14/2/12)

אמא שלך ממש בשגעת!!!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

Bubbles!!!! 
דווקא לא רואים בתמונה הזו, אבל אקדחי הבועות עשו המון בועות ממש שוות. גן עדן לאוהבי בועות כמוני


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

זו תמונה ממש אדירה! 
אני אוהבת תמונות שרואים בהם "משחקי בד" של השמלה... מהמם!


----------



## Pink Sakura (14/2/12)

טוב,צלמת כבר סגרתי!! תמונה מושלמת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכלל, אני חושבת שהיא פשוט יכולה לעשות קופי פייסט מהקרדיטים שלך לאתר שלה, זו פרסומת מעולה!!! אני סאקרית של צלמי חתונות (של צילום בכלל) ורבים עשו חיל אבל זו- עלתה על כולם!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

אני ובייב בסוג של rave


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

i've got the moves like Jagger


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

ראיתם פעם סנדוויץ' נופל??? 
בטח לא סנדוויץ' מהסוג הזה


----------



## pipidi (14/2/12)




----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

גברת עם טבעות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/2/12)

ממש אהבתי את התמונה הזו 
בגלל הטבעיות והתנועתיות שבה...


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

ריקודי מעגלים!


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

לקראת סיום...


----------



## Nooki80 (13/2/12)

מתנצלת מראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תכננתי לסיים את הקרדיטים היום אבל אני קצת חשה לא בטוב (אוף עם הוירוסים האלה שמסתובבים ולא עוזבים אותי במנוחה!) ויש לי עוד כמה דברים לומר ועוד לא הספקתי לסיים לכתוב אותם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה לכל מי שהגיבה עד עתה, ריגשתם אותי ואת בייב מאוד אנקדוטה קטנה - בייב חזר היום מכנס שבו מישהי מהפורום זיהתה אותו! הוא גם דיבר עם חברים מהמעבדה שלו על כך שהעליתי קרדיטים (הוא העורך והמגיהה שלי- איפה שאין טעויות כמובן, הטעויות הן עליי! - וקורא הכל, כולל את התגובות) וסיפר להם שההתעסקות, כתיבה והקריאה של הקרדיטים מחזירים אותו להתרגשות והאושר של החתונה. לאכול אותו, לא?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בכל אופן, אני מבטיחה להשתדל לסיים מחר


----------



## lanit (21/2/12)

מקווה שאת כבר בקו הבריאות 
ושרק לא מצאת זמן לחזור לכתוב


----------

